# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Αξιοπιστία Futurlec

## Επιστήμων

Καλησπέρα και Χρόνια Πολλά ! 

Θα ήθελα να μου πέι κάποιος κατά πόσο η συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία
www.futurlec.com είναι αξιόπιστη . Δηλαδή :
- οι τιμές είναι καλές ?
- με τί τρόπο πληρώνεις ?
- σε πόσο χρόνο φτάνουν τα εξαρτήματα ?
- υπάρχουν έξοδα τελωνείου ?

Ενδιαφέρομαι για μια παραγγελία της τάξεως τον 100Ε 
και ρωτάω αν αξίζει τον κόπο ή να τα παραγγείλω απο Θεσ/νίκη .

Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εχω κανεις ηδη 2 παραγγελιες και ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος.Ερχονται σε ακριβως 7 μερες απο την ημερα που δοθηκαν τα χρηματα.Εγω πληρωνω μεσω χρεωστικης καρτας της τραπεζας κυπρου.

Η futurlec εχει καποια πολυ φτηνα προιοντα αλλα δεν εχει μεγαλο αριθμο απο προιοντα.Επισης να θυμησω οτι ειναι σε δολλαρια που αυτο τα κανει ακομα πιο φτηνα αυτον τον καιρο.Τωρα για τελωνειο δεν ξερω.Εγω δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα αλλα ειχα δωσει αν θυμαμαι καλα 99 δολλαρια μεγιστο.

----------


## chip

Μια παραγγελία έχω κάνει απο Futurlec.
Είχαν περάσει καμιά 15 μέρες (και βιαζόμουν) και τα τσιπάκια πουθενά
Κοιτάζω κατάσταση παραγγελίας και βλέπω οτι δεν την είχαν στειλει
Τους στέλνω email και μου λένε οτι δεν έχουν το ένα εξάρτημα και αν θέλω να το αλλάξουν με ένα παρόμοιο (νεότερος μικροελεγκτής) τους λέω ναι οπότε τα στέλνουν και τα λαβαίνω μετά από 5-6 μέρες.
Θεωρώ οτι έπρεπε να με έιχαν ενημερώσει οτι υπήρχε πρόβλημα με την παραγγελία και να μην με αφήνουν να περιμένω.
Το κακό είναι οτι παρότι το εξαρτημα δεν το είχαν (μικροελεγκτής AT90S2313 συνέχισαν να το δείχνουν οτι το έχουν σε stock) τέλος παντων. Κατά τα άλλα μου επέστρεψαν την διαφορα χρημάτων αφού το νέο εξαρτημα που έστειλαν ήταν φθηνότερο.
Για το θέμα του εκτελονισμού το πιθανότερο είναι οτι δεν θα έχεις προβλημα γιατί οι ανθρωποι (προς συμφέρον μας) είναι λιγακι απαταιώνες. Δηλαδή δεν γράφουν έξω στο φάκελο την αξία των εξαρτημάτων (κανονικά είναι υποχρεωμένοι). Βέβαια αν καθήσει σε κανέναν στραβή και ο εκτελονιστής ανοίξει το φάκελο (που έχει κάθε δικαιώμα και μου χει τύχει στο παρελθόν σε άλλη παραγγελία....αλλά εγώ είμαι πολύ γκαντέμης) θα βρεί την απόδειξη αγοράς που λέει το πραγματικό ποσό. Πάντως θεωρώ οτι είναι πολύ μικρή πιθανότητα να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Κατά τα άλλα τα 99 δολάρια είναι σαφώς φορολογίσιμη αξία. Ο νόμος αναφέρει όριο 22,5 ή 45 ευρώ. Τώρα πότε ο εκτελωνιστής επιλέγει τα 22,5 και πότε τα 45 δεν ξέρω. Μαλλον θα έχει σχέση ή με το συνολικό κόστος (αξία+μεταφορικα) ή με το μέγεθως (όγκος/βαρος) του δέματος μια και στο νόμο αναφέρει (αν θυμάμαι καλα) οτι αυτό το όριο ισχύει για μικροδέματα.
Οι τιμές που έχει γενικά είναι καλές φυσικά βέβαια είναι σαν super market έχει 10 προιόντα σε καλές τιμές και σε χτυπά σε άλλα 3... οπότε πρέπει να το προσέχεις. 
Πολλά προιόντα (και μικροελεγκτές) μπορεί να τα βρίσκεις και σε ελλάδα (αλλά σε ποσότητα 10+ τεμαχίων) σε ίδιες ή καλυτερες τιμές. Σε άλλα είναι αχτύπητος. Πχ είχα δει το TDA7294 να έχει τιμή κάτω από την τιμή χονδρικής του διανομέα ευρώπης. Επίσης αν κρίνει κάποιος και από κάποια άλλα εξαρτήματα που έχει (πχ μνήμες 4116) που έχει σταματήσει η παραγωγή πριν 20+ χρόνια καταλήγει κανείς οτι κάποιο μέρος από τα εξαρτήματα που πουλάει είναι surplus (δηλαδή υπεραποθέματα) που τα πέταξαν "στα σκουπιδια" κάποιες βιομηχανίες. Φυσικά αυτό βάζει σε σκέψη και για την ποιότητα κάποιων εξαρτημάτων (στα surplus γενικά δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος το πως τα απέριψε μια βιομηχανία). Αν με ρωτουσε κανεις βέβαια αν θα αγόραζα surplus (εν γνώση μου) φυσικά και θα αγόραζα.... Και φυσικά πολλές φορές από τα καταστήματα αγοράζουμε προιόντα surplus χωρις να το ξέρουμε... Απλά το αναφέρω γιατί δεν μ΄αρεσει να λέμε ο ένας είναι κλέφτης και ο άλλος έχει super τιμές... που το βλέπω όλο και πιο συχνά
Με πιστωτική κάρτα πληρώνεις

----------


## Επιστήμων

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ   :Very Happy:

----------


## ignatios67

Συμφωνώ με τον chip το ίδιο πρόβλημα είχα και εγώ αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν υπήρχε καν υπόνοια να μου φάνε τα λεφτά . όσο για το τελώνιο μπορείς να σπάσεις την παραγγελία σε δυο η και σε τρία τμήματα

----------


## chip

Στο θέμα του να φάνε χρήματα θεωρώ οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση... Είναι σίγουρα αξιόπιστοι σ' αυτό το θέμα!

----------


## Επιστήμων

Ψάχνω για το Triac ΒΤΑ41-700 .

Σήμερα έκανα μια ερώτηση Θεσ/νίκη και την χαμηλότερη 
τιμή την είχε ο Γεωργιάδης (5,5 Ε).
Εν τω μεταξύ μέσα στη σελίδα της futurlec το χρεώνει 3,5 Ε.

Είμαι σε δίλημμα του να μπώ στη διαδικασία να παραγγείλω απο 
futurlec ή απο Θεσ/νίκη . Εννοείται οτι η παραγγελία αφορά  
10 τεμάχια και όχι μόνο ένα .

Ίσως τελικά να προτιμήσω τα "ελληνικά" προιόντα !

----------


## stom

Για οσους εχουν παραλαβει... Τελικα απο που τα στελνει? Δεν φαινεται στο φακελο/κουτι?

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,εννοειτε οτι σε συμφερει απο futurlec.Δεν ειναι 3,5 ευρω αλλα 3,5 δολλαρια.Ακομα,τα μεταφορικα ειναι μονο 4 δολλαρια ενω για να τα φερεις απο θεσσαλονικη θα σου παει νομιζω 5,5 ευρω.Αρκει να ειναι stock και σε 7 μερες θα σου ερθουν...Οπως τα υπολογισα ειναι λιγοτερα απο τα μισα λεφτα...

Φιλε stom εδω λεει νομιζω καποια πραγματα:
http://www.futurlec.com/OrderingInformation.shtml

----------


## stom

Τα εχω διαβασει αυτά. Δεν προκυπτει ομως οτι επειδη εχει γραφειο στο Uk-land τα στελνει και απο κει....

----------


## chip

Σε μένα πάντως πριν 1-2 μήνες που έκανα την πρώτη παραγγελία μου απο futurlec ήρθαν από ινδονησία.

----------


## chip

Οι τιμές απο αυτά που πήρα ήταν σίγουρα καλές αλλά την επέλεξα κυρίως για την ευκολία του κάνω 10 κλικ και έχω σε λίγες μέρες τα πράγματα... 
Δεν θα με ένοιαζε αν έδινα λίγα ευρώ παραπάνω και έμεναν τα χρήματα στην ελλάδα (και φυσικά να συμβάλω στο να συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν ελληνικά καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών) αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάθομαι να κάνω 10 τηλέφωνα σε 10 προμηθευτές και ο ένας να μου λέει το περιμένω ο άλλος να το παραγγείλουμε ο άλλος έχω και περίμενε να ψάξω να δώ πόσο έχει ο άλλος πόσα θές... να βάλουμε και κατι άλλο να βγει μια παραγγελία κλπ κλπ... ο άλλος μόνο με κούριερ στέλνω... και στο τέλος να νιώθεις που σου κάνουν και χάρη που στα στέλνουν... έλεως!!!

----------


## stom

Το θεμα των ελληνικων καταστηματων ειναι ετσι κιαλλιως τελιωμενο. Θα μεινουν μονο αυτα που πουλανε λαμπακια για φακους σε παπουδες, κανα καλωδιο video kαι τελος..
Η αγορα των ηλεκτρονικων εξαρτηματων προσφερεται παρα πολυ για προμηθεια μεσω Internet. Και επειδη το προιόν δεν φτιαχνεται εντος ελλαδος (και σπανιως εντος ευρωπης) ετσι κιαλλιως τα λεφτα εξω θα πανε. Οποτε το να συντηρουμε και μερικους κηφηνες που το μονο που προσφερουν ειναι σπασιμο νευρων, καθυστερηση και κοστος δεν εχει νοημα.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Τελικά με πείσατε . Θα παραγγείλω απο futurlec.
Άλλωστε και ο Γεωργιάδης θα τα έκανε παραγγελία
και θα τα έφερνε σε μια εβδομάδα .

----------


## chip

όλοι εμπόριο κάνουν και οι ξένοι (futurlec) και οι έλληνες. Καλύτερα το κέρδος να το πάρει ο έλληνας (Αν το αξίζει). Στο κάτω κάτω δε σημαίνει οτι φιτάνονται στη χώρα που αγοράζουμε. Διαφορετικά φεύγουν όλα τα χρήματα από τη χώρα μας και μετά μη λέμε οτι δεν έχουμε χρήματα. (Εννοείτε δεν λεω αγοράστε από Ελλάδα ανεξαρτήτως τιμής... Επίσης πολές φορές συμφέρει η Ελλάδα ακόμα) 
Το θέμα των καταστημάτων ηλεκτρονικών δεν έχει τελειώσει ακόμα... Αν όμως δεν κάνουν οι έλληνες κάτι αντίστοιχο (με futurlec) τότε σύντομα θα τελειώσει...

----------


## Επιστήμων

Τελικά η παραγγελία έγινε στην futurlec .

Χρόνος παράδοσης ίδιος με τον Έλληνα .
Μισή τιμή όπως προειπόθηκε !

----------


## QED

Γεια χαρά και καλή χρονιά!
Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για παραγγελία από futurlec θα ήθελα να μας πεις με τι κάρτα πλήρωσες διότι
δεν έχω πιστωτική και δεν ξέρω αν δέχονται καμμιά cash, gift κτλ

----------


## chip

gift δεχονται!
Οι gift ειναι ισοδυναμες με τις κανονικες... και έχουν βγει ακριβως γι αυτό το λόγο... Internetikes αγορές...

----------


## otakis

> Γεια χαρά και καλή χρονιά!
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για παραγγελία από futurlec θα ήθελα να μας πεις με τι κάρτα πλήρωσες διότι
> δεν έχω πιστωτική και δεν ξέρω αν δέχονται καμμιά cash, gift κτλ



προχθές παρήγγειλα με visa electron [gift] στη futurlec 10 LM3909 που είχα φάει τον κόσμο να τα βρω.
αξία 2.5 $ το ένα plus 4 $ μεταφορικά, σύνολο 29 $.
μου φάνηκε πολύ καλή τιμή τόσο για το εξάρτημα, όσο κ τα μεταφορικά (ειδικά με τους κλέφτες τους κινέζους του ebay).
παράδοση έως 2 βδομάδες... περιμένω να δω πόσο συνεπείς είναι με τους χρόνους!

----------


## Επιστήμων

Πλήρωσα με τη "χρεωστική" κάρτα της Τράπεζας Κύπρου.
Μην ψάξεις άδικα σε άλλες τράπεζες. Απλά δεν την ξέρουν !  :Twisted Evil:  
Απλά μπορείς να βγάλεις όσα λεφτά έχεις μέσα στο λογαριασμό σου.   :Very Happy:  


Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω κάποιν που ήδη έχει παραγγείλει .
Στο "Order Status" μου βγάζει τα παρακάτω :

Order Information   
Order Number:  ****** (εδώ υπάρχει νούμερο απλά το κρύβω   :Cool:  ) 
Order Date: 2008-01-04 
Order Status: Order Entered 

Shipping Information   
Shipping Date:  
Shipping Company:  
Receipt Number:  
Tracking Information:  
Expected Arrival Date:  

Επειδή στο "Shipping Date" δεν αναφέρει τίποτα μήπως δεν 
τα έχουν στείλει ακόμα ???
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην έχουν κάποιο εξάρτημα όπως 
προειπόθηκε και να περιμένω άδικα ?

Πότε πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ ???

----------


## NUKE

Δεν τα εχουν στειλει ακομα αν δεν γραφει ημερομηνια.Ετσι τουλαχιστον εγινε σε εμενα.Αλλα τι μερα εκανες την παραγγελια?Απο οτι βλεπω την εκανες παρασκευη οποτε μεσολαβει σαββατοκυριακο.Αν  μεχρι αυριο δεν αλλαξει κατι στειλε τους email.

----------


## otakis

> Πλήρωσα με τη "χρεωστική" κάρτα της Τράπεζας Κύπρου.
> Μην ψάξεις άδικα σε άλλες τράπεζες. Απλά δεν την ξέρουν !



έχει την ίδια κ η ATTICA BANK






> Πότε πρέπει να αρχίσω να ανησυχώ ???



θα σου στείλουν email με την ημερομηνία της ταχυδρόμησης και εκτιμώμενο χρόνο.

----------


## radioamateur

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Led_Zep
> 
> Γεια χαρά και καλή χρονιά!
> Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ για παραγγελία από futurlec θα ήθελα να μας πεις με τι κάρτα πλήρωσες διότι
> δεν έχω πιστωτική και δεν ξέρω αν δέχονται καμμιά cash, gift κτλ
> 
> 
> 
> προχθές παρήγγειλα με visa electron [gift] στη futurlec 10 LM3909 που είχα φάει τον κόσμο να τα βρω.
> ...



Ωραιο το LM3909.Θυμάμαι κάποτε είχα φτοιάξει ένα φλας για ποδήλατο με ένα ή δύο λαμπάκια των 6V 100 ma.Πολύ ωραίο και εύκολο το σχέδιο απλά εν σειρά με το δυναμό είχα κάνει ανόρθωση εξομάλυνση με πυκνωτή και κάποια αντισταση εν σειρά για να πέφτει η τάση στα 6 volts DC.Θυμάμαι επίσης σε άλλο σχέδιο ότι το led με κοινή μπαταρία των 1,5 volts αναβόσβηνε για 6 μήνες περίπου.Τα σχέδια βρίσκονται εύκολα στο διαδίκτυο...

----------


## chip

Αν τελικά δεν το έχει η futurlec ρίξε μια ματιά στο κύκλωμα αυτό http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/LM3909.html που αντικαθιστά το LM3909 με 3 πάμφθηνα τρανζιστοράκια

Η πρώτη που έβγαλε gift card ήταν η Τράπεζα Αττικής εδώ και τουλάχιστον 4-5 χρόνια.

Κρίμα που είχα πάρει μόνο ένα LM3909 τώρα μια χαρά θα τα πουλούσα στο ebay...
Το είχα πάρει 178 δρχ το 1990 από τον Μπουριώτη (Στο κέντρο της Αθήνας στη Γλάστωνδος)

----------


## Επιστήμων

Μόλις είδα ότι μου το έστειλαν σήμερα !   :Very Happy:  

Όσο για την κάρτα , εδώ στη Σέρρες(επαρχία) είχα ρωτήσει
Εθνική και Πειραιώς και απλά "έφαγα" πακέτο .   :frown:

----------


## gsmaster

Και η alpha bank η κάρτα που δίνει για αναλήψεις είναι electron visa. Χρεωστική, δεν μπορούν να σου χρεώσουν περισσότερα απο τα λεφτά που έχεις μέσα. Περνάει όπου περνάει και η κανονική visa.

----------


## NUKE

Μακρυα απο Alpha bank.Ειναι λιγο παρανομοι σε αυτο το θεμα και εξηγουμε.Αν εχετε εναν καταθετικο λογαριασμο και δεν εχετε μεσα πανω απο 300 ευρω τοτε καθε μηνα σας τρωνε 2-3 ευρω.Δεν αξιζει.

----------


## PCMan

Για eurobank ξέρουμε κάτι?
Για χρεωστική πάντα.

----------


## chip

Γιατί το πεδεύτετε και δεν πάτε κατευθείαν τράπεζα αττικής που η κάρτα είναι άσχετη από τον λογαριασμό...? 
Άσε που δεν έχουν ποτέ κόσμο και εξυπηρετήσε αμέσως...

----------


## stom

Αν την βρειτε....   :Very Happy:  

Μεταξυ ολων αυτών η φθηνοτερη ειναι χρεωστικη visa της alpha.
Οσο για τα λιγα που χρεωνει αν ο λογαριασμος εχει υπολοιπο κατω απο 300 ευρω (κατι που το κανουν και αλλες τραπεζες εξαλλου) ειναι σαφως πολυ λιγοτερα απο το κοστος των prepaid.. (attica, κυπρου κλπ) που σε καθε εκδοση, γεμισμα κλπ , σφαζουν..

----------


## PCMan

> Γιατί το πεδεύτετε και δεν πάτε κατευθείαν τράπεζα αττικής που η κάρτα είναι άσχετη από τον λογαριασμό...? 
> Άσε που δεν έχουν ποτέ κόσμο και εξυπηρετήσε αμέσως...



Γιατι δεν έχουμε τράπεζα αττικής (ούτε κύπρου)..

ΥΓ. δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο που δεν έχουν κόσμο?   :Confused:  





> Αν την βρειτε....  
> 
> Μεταξυ ολων αυτών η φθηνοτερη ειναι χρεωστικη visa της alpha. 
> Οσο για τα λιγα που χρεωνει αν ο λογαριασμος εχει υπολοιπο κατω απο 300 ευρω (κατι που το κανουν και αλλες τραπεζες εξαλλου) ειναι σαφως πολυ λιγοτερα απο το κοστος των prepaid.. (attica, κυπρου κλπ) που σε καθε εκδοση, γεμισμα κλπ , σφαζουν..



Δηλαδή πόσο σου τραβάνε οι άλλες?
Σε εμένα πχ που θα κάνω 3-4 αγορές το χρόνο με συμφαίρει η alpha? 30e να βάλω τον χρόνο, τα 25 θα φύγουν έτσι...

----------


## chip

1 euro προμήθεια παίρνει η Αττικής... Δε νομίζω οτι είναι σφάξιμο...
και σημασία έχει και οτι εξυπηρετήσε αμέσως..... 
Πέρσι σε όλες τις τράπεζες γινόταν χαμός με το σήμα των τελών κυκλοφορίας, στην Αττικής ήταν το πολύ δύο άτομα και σε πέντε λεπτά είχες ξεμπλέξει.

----------


## stom

Καταρχας χρειαζεσαι 300  euro για ανοιγμα λογαριασμου... ( τα οποια τα εχεις στη συνεχεια.. δεν τα χανεις.)
Αν η ολη χρηση που θα κανει κανεις ειναι 30 ευρω το χρονο τι να συζηταμε..
Αν αρχισεις ομως να αγοραζεις απο το internet αποκλειεται να μην ξοδεψεις 300 ευρω το χρονο....

Το προβλημα με την αττικης δεν ειναι μονο το 1 ευρω.. Αν δεν κανω λαθος, δεν ξαναγεμιζει, οποτε αν μεινουν λεφτα μεσα οποτε πρεπει να κανεις και αλλες (κουραστικες) διαδικασιες για να τα παρεις ( η απλα τα χαριζεις,που ειναι το συνηθες.)

Ας το ξαναθεσω αλλιως..
Για ενα ετησιο τζιρο στο internet απο 300 ευρω και πανω, η φτηνοτερη λυση ειναι ενας λογαριασμος  alpha με δωρεαν visa electron (και συνδεδεμενος και με paypal....)....
Και τα εξοδα (που εφαρμοζονται μονο σε λογαριασμους με υπολοιπο κατω των 300 ευρω) δεν ειναι και τοσα πολλα.

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε stom,δεν τα λες καλα.Η Alpha σου παιρνει αρκετα χρηματα.Η connect card που εχω εγω δεν παιρνει εντελως τιποτα.Και ναι,τα 1-2 ευρω το μηνα για μενα κατι ειναι.Και δεν υπαρχει λογος να τα δινω σε μια τραπεζα.Προτιμω να τα δωσω στον  μικρο αδερφο μου.

Η gift card της αττικα θελει καθε χρονο νομιζω ανανεωση.

Παιδια,απο 3-4 τραπεζες που εχω ρωτηση μακραν η καλυτερη σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι Κυπρου...

----------


## P@s@ris!

εγώ έχω την προπληρωμένη της τράπεζας αττικής....από 30 μέχρι 100 ευρά έχει προμήθεια 1ευρώ...από 100 + ανω είναι 2....
έχω κάνει και έναν λογαριασμό στο Paypal....και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα....
η κάρτα της αττικής θέλει 5 ευρώ για να εκδοθεί....όχι 300....και δεν θέλει κάθε χρονο ανανέωση αν θυμάμαι κλά....
πάντως αξίζει....

----------


## chip

Η έκδοση της Αττικής είναι 3 ευρώ και όχι 5 αν θυμάμαι καλά... για τα άλλα ποσά θα κοιτάξω τους όρους χρήσης και θα επάνέλθω. Σίγουρα πάντως τα χρήματα δεν χάνονται... και έιναι και κάρτα αννάληψης. Αν μείνει κάποιο μικρο ποσό που δεν δείνει το μηχάνημα  ανάληψης νομίζω ζητας να μεταφερθεί το υπόλοιπο σε λογιαριασμό σου...
Απ οτι βλέπω πάντος υπάρχει μεγάλη παραπληροφήρηση για την Gift Card της Αττικής......

----------


## Lykos1986

Ρε παιδιά! Σαν διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο τράπεζας είναι η το post!!!

----------


## PCMan

Αυτή η marfin έχει καμια τέτοια κάρτα?

----------


## gsmaster

Η alpha bank έχει το πρόγραμμα Alpha 1-2-3 για νέους μέχρι 27 ετών το οποίο έχω και εγώ και δεν έχει κανένα έξοδο, ανεξαρτήτως ποσού. 

Για να ανοίξει λογαριασμό στην alpha τα 300 που ζητάνε είναι μια π@π@ρίτσα σκέτη, δεν ξέρω γιατί το κάνουν. Αν τους πείς ότι είναι για μισθοδοσία ή ότι είσαι φοιτητής και θες να σου βάλουν λεφτά οι γονείς σου καθαρίζεις.

----------


## NUKE

Οταν πας σε μια τραπεζα και τους ρωτας κατι για μια υπηρεσια σου λενε μονο αυτα που ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σου πουν.

Παιδια εγω το λεω τελευταια φορα να εχετε στο νου σας και να ρωτησετε.Αυτοι σου λενε οτι δεν εχει κανενα εξοδο δεδομενου οτι εσυ βαζεις απο την αρχη 300 ευρω μεσα.Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που στα ζητανε.Αν τραβηξεις 5 ευρω καποια στιγμη θα χρεωθεις καποια προμιθεια.Επειδη τα ιδια μου ελεγαν αλλα τους ειπα οτι δεν θα εχω μεσα 300  ευρω και μου το ειπαν.Τωρα δεν ξερω για το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα αλλα καλο ειναι να ρωτησετε.

----------


## nikoskourtis

εγω εχω alpha 1-2-3 για νεους χρεωστικη καρτα. Δεν κραταει τιποτα. Τουλαχιστον εδω και 3 χρονια εμενα δε μου κρατησε τιποτα. Το ξερω σιγουρα γιατι ποτε δεν αφηνω πανω απο 1 ευρω μεσα. βαζω λεφτα οσα χρειαζονται γι' αυτο που θελω να πληρωσω τη στιγμη που θα πληρωσω. Και βεβαια τα λεφτα τα βαζω απο αλλο λογαρισμο μου, μεσω web banking.
Για να ανοιξεις λογαριασμο κανονικα δε χρειαζονται χρηματα. Απλα η τραπεζα εχει κερδος αν βαλεις χρηματα γι αυτο ζηταει. Αν τους πεις "αντε γεια" παω σε αλλη να ανοιξω θα σου ανοιξουν πιστευω με ελαχιστα χρηματα ή και με καθολου. Εγω παντως με alpha εχω ανοιξει με 50 ευρω.

Αυτο που δεν εχω καταλαβει ειναι αν το προγραμμα 1-2-3 οταν πας 27 σταματαει. Εκτος και αρχιζει και χρεωνει μετα. Παντως ειναι βλακεια να σε χρεωνουν για τετοια πραγματα.


Η τραπεζα αττικης μου ειχε παρει καποτε για 200 ευρω που ειχα φτιαξει μια gift card περιππου 8 ευρω προμηθεια. Απο τοτε δεν ξαναπηρα. Μετα απο 1 χρονο αν δεν κανω λαθος ελλειξε η καρτα μου και ειχαν μεινει μεσα 15 ευρω περιπου. Πηγα σε μια υπαλληλο και συμπληρωσα κατι χαρτια για να παρω τα υπολοιπα χρηματα και απο τα 15 μου εδινε περιπου 10 ευρω. Μου λεει τα υπολοιπα ειναι τα εξοδα της τραπεζας για τη διαδικασια. Νευριασα λιγο και τελικα μου λεει "καλα δε θα κρατησουμε προμηθεια".

----------


## Triton

Συγχωρέστε με για την τυχόν αφέλεια μου.
Αλλά αν βλέπω καλά  http://www.futurlec.com/ValuePacks.shtml
100 Assorted Transistors for $4.95.Δηλαδή σε απλά Ελληνικά με 4,95$ αγοράζω 100 τρανζιστορ ??
Ας το επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος , πάντως για να κοστίζει $2.45 η αντίσταση αποκλείεται .
Αρα να παραγγείλω 2 φορές τη σελίδα ???

----------


## PCMan

Τι τιμές έιναι αυτές ρε παιδιά???

Εχω πάθει πλάκα...
Πρέπει να βγάλω κάρτα ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ

----------


## Επιστήμων

300 αντιστάσεις = 2,45 $

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια επειδη και εγω ενδιαφερομαι για κατι πραγματακια απο την futurlec αλλα το μονο που κολλαω ειναι το τι παιζει με τα τελωνεια... δλδ εψαξα για καμια σελιδα που να λεει ποιες ειναι οι χρεωσεις αναλογα με την αξια του δεματος αλλα δεν βρηκα τπτ... καμια βοηθεια...

----------


## tasos987

Απο τις μεχρι τωρα αγορες μου ειτε απο futurlec ειτε απο ebay για ποσα εως ~100 ευρα δεν ειχα καμια ενοχληση απο τελωνειο.Για μεγαλυτερα ποσα δεν γνωριζω.

----------


## dikos

Πραγματικά οι τιμές που έχει είναι πολύ καλές  :Ψώνιο:  .
Έκανα μία αγορά 25 δολαρίων με την κάρτα ενός φίλου για led matrix και κάποια lm3909 και περιμένω να μου έρθουν.
Μπορείς να σπάσεις την παραγγελία σου σε πολλά κομμάτια για να γλιτώσεις το τελωνείο. Κάτι τέτοιο έχει κάνει και ο dt200 νομίζω.

----------


## Nemmesis

ωραια... εγω μιλαω για αγορα αξιας ~60δολ... οποτε ειμαι καλημενος με τα λεγομενα σου tasos987...
ααα και κατι ακομα.... την καρτα 1-2-3 της Alpha σαν Visa να την δηλωσω οταν κανω την παραγγελια?

----------


## tasos987

Η καρτα σου ΕΙΝΑΙ visa οποτε δεν εχεις να δηλωσεις κατι.
Οταν αποφασισεις να αγορασεις κατι οι επιλογες σου θα ειναι 2
1) Δινεις τον αριθμο της καρτα σου γεγονος οχι ιδιαιτερα καλο αν το eshop δεν ειναι της εμπιστοσυνης σου (με futurlec δεν νομιζω να τιθεται θεμα αξιοπιστιας).Επισης οχι καλο αν χρησιμοποιεις public PC.
2)Δημιουργεις ενα λογαριασμο στο paypal (https://www.paypal.com/) και οι συναλαγες σου γινονται μεσω αυτου του λογαριασμου (δεν κοστιζει τιποτε και δεν δινεις τον αριθμο της καρτας σου σε οποιοδηποτε site)
 :Cool:

----------


## Nemmesis

ευχαριστω φιλε... προς το παρων απο futurlec θελω να κανω την παραγγελια και ποτε δεν αφηνω λεφτα μεσα στην καρτα οποτε νομιζω ειμαι οκ και χωρις paypal για τωρα

----------


## PCMan

Αυριο θα πάω να βγάλω αυτήν http://www.piraeusbank.gr/ecportal.a...&nt=96%20&sid=

Θα ζητήσω e-banking και θα ρωτήσω τα σχετικά για τα αν θα μπορώ να κάνω αγορες απο έξω(paypal κτλ..)
Πρέπει να κάνω τίποτα άλλο?

Όταν λέτε ότι σπας την παραγγελία σε πολλά κομμάτια τι εννοείτε?
Παίρνω δηλαδή 4 εξαρτήματα που κοστίζουν 50e το ένα και τα βάζω 2-2 ή 1-1 στο καλάθι της futurlec?
Αν ναι, τι γίνεται αν ένα εξάρτημα που θέλω να πάρω κάνει πχ.200e?

----------


## chip

Πρόσεξε η κάρτα που θα πάρεις να είναι Χρεωστική (αν έχει η Πειραιως) ώστε να μην μπορούν να σου κλέψουν πάνω από ένα μέγιστο ποσό που θα κρίνεις εσύ αν τύχει και σου κλέψουν τον αριθμό της κάρτας.

Σπάσιμο παραγγελίας σημαίνει οτι αν θέλεις πχ 30 εξαρτήματα θα κάνεις 3 παραγγελίες που η κάθε μία θα έχει από 10 εξαρτήματα ώστε η αξία της παραγγελίας να είναι μικρή (για να αποφύγεις το ενδεχόμενο του εκτελονισμού). Φυσικά θα πληρώσεις ξεχωριστά γι αυτές τις τρεις παραγγελίες και θα έρθουν τρια διαφορετικά πακέτα.

----------


## dikos

Η παραγγελία μου απο την Futurlec είρθε σήμερα το πρωί, την έκανα 10/01 και είρθε 15/1 με συστημένο στα χέρια μου και με μεταφορικά μόνο 4 δολλάρια. :P

----------


## Nemmesis

μπραβο τους... τι κοστος εχεις η παραγγελια που εκανες?

----------


## dikos

19.90 + 4.00 μεταφορικά = 23.90

----------


## babisko

> ... + 4.00 μεταφορικά ...



Μόνο 4€ μεταφορικά;
Έχω πληρώσει για μεταφορικά παραγγελίας από Ελλάδα περισσότερα.

----------


## NUKE

Φιλε, δεν ειναι καν 4 ευρω.Ειναι 4 δολαρια....

----------


## PCMan

> Έχω πληρώσει για μεταφορικά παραγγελίας από Ελλάδα περισσότερα.



..και δεν είσαι και ο μόνος...  :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babisko

Παιδιά, από ότι βλέπω εδώ, η futurlec έχει γραφεία στην Αγγλία (Λονδίνο). Αν τα υλικά έρχονται από εκεί, τότε δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα τελωνείου, καθόσον δε υπάρχουν δασμοί μεταξύ των κρατών - μελών της Ε.Ε. Γνωρίζει κανείς από που έρχονται οι παραγγελίες; Και τι γίνεται με ΦΠΑ κ.λ.π.; Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται στον τιμοκατάλογο του site έχουν κάποια άλλη επιβάρυνση, πέρα των μεταφορικών;
Εσείς που παραγγείλατε και πήρατε την παραγγελία σας, ποια χώρα αποστολής αναφέρει το πακέτο;
Πάντως από τιμές νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλές.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Παιδιά, από ότι βλέπω εδώ, η futurlec έχει γραφεία στην Αγγλία (Λονδίνο). Αν τα υλικά έρχονται από εκεί, τότε δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα τελωνείου, καθόσον δε υπάρχουν δασμοί μεταξύ των κρατών - μελών της Ε.Ε. Γνωρίζει κανείς από που έρχονται οι παραγγελίες; Και τι γίνεται με ΦΠΑ κ.λ.π.; Οι τιμές που αναγράφονται στον τιμοκατάλογο του site έχουν κάποια άλλη επιβάρυνση, πέρα των μεταφορικών;
> Εσείς που παραγγείλατε και πήρατε την παραγγελία σας, ποια χώρα αποστολής αναφέρει το πακέτο;
> Πάντως από τιμές νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ καλές.



τα υλικα δεν ερχονται απο uk αν καταλαβα καλα γιατι λεει...

"  Futurlec Offices
*(For Mail Orders only, No Stock is Kept at These Offices)*

US and North America

...
μπλα μπλα μπλα...
...

UK and Europe

Futurlec
2nd Floor,
145-157 St John Street,
London,
EC1V 4PY
UK

Fax Number - Local: 0207 197 8102
Fax Number - International: +44 207 197 8102

...
μπλα μπλα μπλα...
..."

αυτο σημαινει οτι δεν εχουν στοκ σε αυτα τα γραφεια...

----------


## babisko

Σύμφωνοι, αλλά πολλές εταιρίες προωθούν τα προϊόντα τους από την χώρα που έχουν το στοκ (ή την παραγωγή τους) σε άλλες χώρες (π.χ. για την Ευρώπη την Αγγλία ή την Γερμανία κ.λ.π.) και από εκεί στέλνονται σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Στα πακέτα των παραγγελιών νομίζω ότι γράφουν την χώρα αποστολής. Αν μπορούσε κάποιος που έχει παραλάβει κάποιο πακέτο (tasos987, dikos και άλλοι) να επιβεβαιώσει την χώρα αποστολής.

----------


## ignatios67

http://imageshack.gr/view.php?file=7...uh5c9zn672.jpg

----------


## dikos

Τα ίδια με την φώτο του ignatios67 παραπάνω.

----------


## tasos987

BANGKOK THAILAND

----------


## babisko

Εντάξει, εντάξει, με πείσατε.  :Very Happy:  

Κάπου, κάποτε είχα διαβάσει ότι τα δέματα που προέρχονται από κράτος εκτός Ε.Ε. συγκεντρώνονταν σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία (νομίζω Αγγλία και Γερμανία) και μετά από έλεγχο στέλνονταν στον προορισμό τους. Και όλα αυτά στα μέτρα καταπολέμισης της τρομοκρατίας κ.λ.π., ειδικά μετά την περίοδο των διδύμων πύργων στην Αμερική (άνθρακας, βόμβες κ.λ.π.)

----------


## PCMan

Έβγαλα μια wincard στην πειραιώς όπως έλεγα και ρώτησα για το τί κρατάνε κάθε χρόνο, μου λέει τίποτα, φράγκο δεν κρατάνε.
Ούτε σε κατάθεση ούτε σε ανάληψη κρατάνε τίποτα.. Τι κέρδος έχουν έτσι?

Κατα τα άλλα βγήκε σε ένα τεταρτάκι και είναι έτοιμη να την χρησιμοποιήσω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Χθες παρέλαβα το δέμα .
Απο Ταυλάνδη και μένα .
Κάνανε 8 εργάσιμες μέρες.

Προσωπικά με κερδίσανε σαν πελάτη .
Μπράβο τους .

----------


## dikos

Και εμένα με κερδίσανε. Είναι πολύ καλοί  :Very Happy:

----------


## otakis

> Χθες παρέλαβα το δέμα .
> Απο Ταυλάνδη και μένα .
> Κάνανε 8 εργάσιμες μέρες.
> Προσωπικά με κερδίσανε σαν πελάτη .
> Μπράβο τους .



το δικό μου καθυστέρησε λιγάκι. αποστολή 5/01 - το παρέλαβα μόλις σήμερα....
γούστο έχει ότι ενώ η αποστολή είναι από Bangkok-THAILAND, το τιμολόγιο έχει διεύθυνση Αυστραλίας.

παρ' όλα αυτά οι άνθρωποι είναι συνεπείς, οι τιμές τους -σε ότι έχουν- δεν παίζουνται και τα ταχυδρομικά είναι ασήμαντα, σε σχέση με αυτά που χρεώνουν οι κλεφταράδες του Ebay, καθώς και οι συμπατριώτες μας!

----------


## chip

Στο ebay ειναι κλεφταράδες οι έλληνες απλά χρεώνουν οτι χρεώνουν τα ταχειδρομεία/courier. Αν πληρώσει κάποιος με κατάθεση στολογαριασμό του έλληνα η αποστολή είναι επίσης τόσο φθηνή και πιο γρήγορη ενδεχωμένος.

----------


## moutoulos

Λοιπόν παιδιά, απο παραγγελία που είχα κάνει 16/01/08, μου ήρθε σήμερα.

Έχουμε και λέμε: 
Παράγγειλα πολλά απο δεκάδα στο καθε ένα (περίπου).
Μου έκανε εντύπωση η τακτοποίηση των εξαρτημάτων. Όλα μαζί του ίδιου τύπου
σε ένα μεγάλο σακουλάκι ..., αλλά μέσα σε αυτό πολλά μικρά σακουλάκια 
που το κάθε ένα έγραφε τι είχε μέσα (πχ 10xTIP3055).
η συσκευασία φοβερή, και όλα αυτά με μια σελίδα που έγραφε τα πάντα.
Και αυτά με μεταφορικά 6$ (κάπου 4ε).

Επισυνάπτω και φωτό για να καταλάβετε τι εννοώ.

----------


## PCMan

Πολύ συμαζεμένα φαίνονται  :Smile: 

Εγώ 19/1 παράγγειλα και δεν είδα φως ακόμα.

Μες την άλλη βδομάδα πιστευω να ερθουν.

----------


## babisko

@moutoulos: Γρηγόρη, πόσο ήταν περίπου το κόστος της παραγγελίας σου, γιατί βλέπω είναι αρκετά πράγματα. Ρωτάω για τυχόν τελωνεία και τα λοιπά.

----------


## babisko

Ρε παιδιά, όταν κάνουμε αγορές με προπληρωμένη κάρτα (= ανώνυμη), τι όνομα βάζουμε στην φόρμα που ζητάει τα στοιχεία της κάρτας; (αριθμό της κάρτας, όνομα κατόχου και ημερομηνία λήξης). Έβγαλα μια προπληρωμένη κάρτα VISA της τράπεζας Κύπρου και με ενδιαφέρει η αγορά από futurlec, δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την κανονική μου πιστωτική VISA.

Με την ευκαιρία, κόστος απόκτησης κάρτας 5€, κάθε φόρτιση ανεξαρτήτως ποσού προμήθεια 1€, ανάληψη μετρητών από ΑΤΜ τράπεζας Κύπρου 0,75€, από ΑΤΜ άλλης τράπεζας εντός Ευρωζώνης 2,50€, από ΑΤΜ εκτός Ευρωζώνης 3,50€ και επανέκδοση κάρτας (λόγω απώλειας κ.λ.π.) 3€. Καμιά άλλη χρέωση δεν υπάρχει στην χρήση ή κατοχή της κάρτας.

----------


## stom

Θες και ΑΛΛΗ ΧΡΕΩΣΗ? Δεν σου φτανει αυτή?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Και η καρτα σου ΔΕΝ ειναι ανωνυμη.. Απλα δεν γραφει το ονομα σου πανω στο πλαστικό.. Μην μπερδευεσαι.

Για την συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, γραψε το ονομα σου οπως το γραφεις και στη διευθυνση παραλήπτη.
Τεχνικά τωρα, οτι ονομα και να γραψεις, αμα ο αριθμος η ημερομηνια και το cvv2 ειναι σωστό η συναλλαγή θα περάσει, ΕΚΤΟΣ
αν καποιος τα ελεγχει με το χέρι.
Παντως το ονομα δεν ελεγχεται καπου, αυτοματα τουλαχιστον, σε επιπεδο Visa.

----------


## socrates82

Λιγο εκτός θέματος........ Ποιά κάρτα προτείνετε για συναλαγες με το Futurlec και γενικά για αγορές ατο διαδίκτυο?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## NUKE

Εχουν ειπωθει καποια πραγματα στις πρωτες σελιδες....

----------


## moutoulos

> @moutoulos: Γρηγόρη, πόσο ήταν περίπου το κόστος της παραγγελίας σου, γιατί βλέπω είναι αρκετά πράγματα. Ρωτάω για τυχόν τελωνεία και τα λοιπά.



Μπάμπη γύρω στα 50ε.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ρε παιδιά, όταν κάνουμε αγορές με προπληρωμένη κάρτα (= ανώνυμη), τι όνομα βάζουμε στην φόρμα που ζητάει τα στοιχεία της κάρτας; (αριθμό της κάρτας, όνομα κατόχου και ημερομηνία λήξης). Έβγαλα μια προπληρωμένη κάρτα VISA της τράπεζας Κύπρου και με ενδιαφέρει η αγορά από futurlec, δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω την κανονική μου πιστωτική VISA.







> Και η καρτα σου ΔΕΝ ειναι ανωνυμη.. Απλα δεν γραφει το ονομα σου πανω στο πλαστικό..



Σωστό.

Μπάμπη οταν έβγαλες την κάρτα σου ζητήσαν νομίζω το ονοματεπώνυμό σου στα λατινικά.
Αυτό βάζεις. Την ίδια κάρτα έχω και εγώ.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Πολύ συμαζεμένα φαίνονται 
> 
> Εγώ 19/1 παράγγειλα και δεν είδα φως ακόμα.
> 
> Μες την άλλη βδομάδα πιστευω να ερθουν.



οχι ρε πατριωτη... αυτα δεν γινονται... και εγω 19 παραγγειλα... αντε... μαζι θα μας ερθουν... οπου ειναι το δεμα μου ειναι και το δικο σου  :Cool:

----------


## PCMan

Ούτε συνεννοημένοι να ήμασταν :P

----------


## shoco

Ρε παιδια μετα απο ποσες μερες αφοτου κανατε την παραγγελια ειδατε στοιχεια στο order status?

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω εκανα παραγγελια σαββατο 19 και 22 την ειχαν στειλει... τωρα περιμενω να ερθει...

----------


## moutoulos

> Ρε παιδια μετα απο ποσες μερες αφοτου κανατε την παραγγελια ειδατε στοιχεια στο order status?



Aααα δεν δουλεύουν αυτά.

----------


## PCMan

> εγω εκανα παραγγελια σαββατο 19 και 22 την ειχαν στειλει... τωρα περιμενω να ερθει...



Α εγώ 19 και 19 την έστειλαν.

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω ειχα ενα προβληματακι... καταρχας εκανα την παραγγελια κατα τις 8το βραδυ και επισης την δευτερα τους εστειλα μαιλ για να δω τη γινεται και μεσα σε 4ωρες μου απαντισαν οτι δεν ειχαν ενα απο τα πραγματα που ηθελα... του εστειλα μαιλ με τι να το αντικαταστισουν και τριτη πρωι η παραγγελια ειχε φυγει...

----------


## electronic

Καλησπέρα σε όλους...   :Very Happy:  

Έκανα και εγώ σήμερα μια παραγγελία των 26$$ και θα σας απαντήσω το πότε θα τα πάρω..... :P 

Πάντως από τιμές σε κάποια υλικά είναι πολύ ποιο κάτω από εδώ " Ελλάδα". Ολοκληρωμένο που εδώ μου ζήτησαν 36 euro από εκεί το πήρα 19$.  :Wink:  

Περιμένω...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

εμενα σημερα μου ηρθε η παραγγελια... 19/1/2008 παραγγειλα -- 22/1/2008 εστειλα -- 30/1/2008 ηταν εδω αλλα λογω δουλειας σημερα μπορεσα να τα παρω... η παραγγελια ειχε αξια 94δολλαρια και δεν περασε απο τελωνειο...
με κερδισαν και εμενα σαν πελατη... σιγουρα θα τους προτιμησω ξανα...

----------


## lynx

στο παρελθον εχω μεινει και εγω ευχαριστημενος...

αυτη την φορα ομως τους εκανα μια "ιδιομορφη" παραγγελια και θελω να δω πως θα το χειριστουν και αν τελικος αξιζουν τοσα θετικα
σχολια... απλα ή καρτα που χρησιμοποιησα δεν ξερω αν καλυπτει το ποσον την παραγγελιας μου, νομιζω οτι η παραγγελια μου
ειναι κατα 0,50-1Ε παραπανω αποτι εχω στην καρτα μου,  πρως το παρον εχω παρει το "Order Confirmation" e-mail... αν δεν βγενει
το ποσον θα μου στειλουν αραγε ενημερωτικο mail ή απλος θα ακυρωθει η παραγγελια μου χωρις καμοια ενημερωση?!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω που οταν τους εστειλα email για το γιατι δεν με ενημερωσαν αυτοι οτι ειχαν ελειψη σε καποιο ειδος στην παραγγελια μου μου απαντησαν οτι λογο του μεγαλου ογκου παραγγελιων δεν εχουν των χρονο για να στειλων αυτοι λογο του οτι ειδη μεχρι να στειλουν αυτοι για το προβλημα ο αγοραστης εχει στηλει ειδη ρωτωντας σχετικα με το προβλημα και ετσι αποφασισαν να απαντανε μονο λογο του λιγο χρονου που εχουν... τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν εμενα... αλλα οπως και εχει οταν στην πολη μου ενα ζιφ σοκετ το βρισκω 18ευροπουλα και σε αυτους μαζι με τα μεταφορικα μου βγαινει 10δολλαρια δλδ καπου 7ευροπουλα ε κατι παιζει...

----------


## Nemmesis

> στο παρελθον εχω μεινει και εγω ευχαριστημενος...
> 
> αυτη την φορα ομως τους εκανα μια "ιδιομορφη" παραγγελια και θελω να δω πως θα το χειριστουν και αν τελικος αξιζουν τοσα θετικα
> σχολια... απλα ή καρτα που χρησιμοποιησα δεν ξερω αν καλυπτει το ποσον την παραγγελιας μου, νομιζω οτι η παραγγελια μου
> ειναι κατα 0,50-1Ε παραπανω αποτι εχω στην καρτα μου,  πρως το παρον εχω παρει το "Order Confirmation" e-mail... αν δεν βγενει
> το ποσον θα μου στειλουν αραγε ενημερωτικο mail ή απλος θα ακυρωθει η παραγγελια μου χωρις καμοια ενημερωση?!



δεν νομιζω να ειναι και τοσο ωραιο αυτο που εκανες... δλδ λεω εγω τωρα ποσοι το καναν αυτο πριν απο σενα... ποσες παραγγελιες εγιναν με λαθος στοιχεια... ποσες αλλες εγιναν επιτηδες με αλλα στοιχεια? οποτε λεω εγω τωρα... δεν θα κατσει να ασχολιθει καποιος υπαληλος του να ασχολιθει στο να σου στειλει μαιλ χανοντας 15λεπτα οταν περιμενουν 20 παραγγελιες...

----------


## NUKE

θα σου στειλουν,γιατι το επαθα και εγω καταλαθος και μου εστειλαν....

----------


## gsmaster

> εγω που οταν τους εστειλα email για το γιατι δεν με ενημερωσαν αυτοι οτι ειχαν ελειψη σε καποιο ειδος στην παραγγελια μου μου απαντησαν οτι λογο του μεγαλου ογκου παραγγελιων δεν εχουν των χρονο για να στειλων αυτοι λογο του οτι ειδη μεχρι να στειλουν αυτοι για το προβλημα ο αγοραστης εχει στηλει ειδη ρωτωντας σχετικα με το προβλημα και ετσι αποφασισαν να απαντανε μονο λογο του λιγο χρονου που εχουν... τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν εμενα... αλλα οπως και εχει οταν στην πολη μου ενα ζιφ σοκετ το βρισκω 18ευροπουλα και σε αυτους μαζι με τα μεταφορικα μου βγαινει 10δολλαρια δλδ καπου 7ευροπουλα ε κατι παιζει...




Με 7 ευρώπουλα που λες (μπορεί και λιγότερο) πήρα 5 βάσεις zif απο κίνα μεριά.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> εγω που οταν τους εστειλα email για το γιατι δεν με ενημερωσαν αυτοι οτι ειχαν ελειψη σε καποιο ειδος στην παραγγελια μου μου απαντησαν οτι λογο του μεγαλου ογκου παραγγελιων δεν εχουν των χρονο για να στειλων αυτοι λογο του οτι ειδη μεχρι να στειλουν αυτοι για το προβλημα ο αγοραστης εχει στηλει ειδη ρωτωντας σχετικα με το προβλημα και ετσι αποφασισαν να απαντανε μονο λογο του λιγο χρονου που εχουν... τουλαχιστον ετσι μου ειπαν εμενα... αλλα οπως και εχει οταν στην πολη μου ενα ζιφ σοκετ το βρισκω 18ευροπουλα και σε αυτους μαζι με τα μεταφορικα μου βγαινει 10δολλαρια δλδ καπου 7ευροπουλα ε κατι παιζει...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Με 7 ευρώπουλα που λες (μπορεί και λιγότερο) πήρα 5 βάσεις zif απο κίνα μεριά.



ενταξει μωρε... να μην βγαλουν και αυτοι κατι?  :P αλλα 5 γιατι χρειαστεικες? εγω μια πειρα και αυτη αρχιστη θα βγει γιατι βαρειμαι να βγαζωβαζω τον πικ καθε 2λεπτα... προτιμω να κανω μια προκταση στον 16pro που εχω και να βαλω ενα φισακι με dip switch πανω στην πλακετα που ειναι ο πικ...

----------


## lynx

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Whiz
> 
> στο παρελθον εχω μεινει και εγω ευχαριστημενος...
> 
> αυτη την φορα ομως τους εκανα μια "ιδιομορφη" παραγγελια και θελω να δω πως θα το χειριστουν και αν τελικος αξιζουν τοσα θετικα
> σχολια... απλα ή καρτα που χρησιμοποιησα δεν ξερω αν καλυπτει το ποσον την παραγγελιας μου, νομιζω οτι η παραγγελια μου
> ειναι κατα 0,50-1Ε παραπανω αποτι εχω στην καρτα μου,  πρως το παρον εχω παρει το "Order Confirmation" e-mail... αν δεν βγενει
> το ποσον θα μου στειλουν αραγε ενημερωτικο mail ή απλος θα ακυρωθει η παραγγελια μου χωρις καμοια ενημερωση?!  
> 
> ...



δεν το βλεπω ετσι...δεν εκανα κατι το ανυθικο, απλος δεν γνωριζω το ακριβες υπολοιπο μιας καρτας μου.. και αφελεστατα   :Twisted Evil:  την χρισημοποιησα... δεν πρεπει να με ενημερωσουν σε περιπτωση που η παραγγελια μου ακυρωθει?  αυτοι τρεχουν επιχειρηση και με θελουν για πελατη τους... οχι εγω!   :Cool:

----------


## PCMan

> εμενα σημερα μου ηρθε η παραγγελια... 19/1/2008 παραγγειλα -- 22/1/2008 εστειλα -- 30/1/2008 ηταν εδω αλλα λογω δουλειας σημερα μπορεσα να τα παρω... η παραγγελια ειχε αξια 94δολλαρια και δεν περασε απο τελωνειο...
> με κερδισαν και εμενα σαν πελατη... σιγουρα θα τους προτιμησω ξανα...



Οπότε αύριο να περιμένω και τα δικά μου   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## chip

Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω οτι πρέπει να μπαίνουμε στη λογική ο ένας είναι κλέφτης και ο άλλος είναι ο τέλειος πωλητής.
Σίγουρα αν αγοράζουμε από το κατάστημα της γειτονιάς θα τα πληρώσουμε (σχεδόν όλα) συμαντικά ακριβότερα αφού το κατάστημα της γειτονιάς αγόρασε 2ο-3ο-4ο χέρι, 4-5 κομάτια και μας τα πουλάει, ενώ ο άλλος αγόρασε 50 ή 100 ή περισσότερα απ ευθείας από τον διανομέα του κατασκευατή. Επίσης άλλο να πέρνουμε βάση ZIF της ARIES ή της 3M και άλλο να παίρνουμε κινέζικη. Φυσικά κι εγώ την κινέζικη θα προτιμήσω (και θα πάρω τα 5 τεμάχια) αλλά όχι οτι είναι κλέφτες οι άλλοι.
Ακόμα ένα κατάστημα για να ζήσει είναι αναμενώμενο να έχει ποσοστό κέρδους 30-40% (οκ υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που βάζουν 150% αλλά πάντα υπάρχουν και καλοί και κακοί). Από την άλλη ένα WEB SHOP που πουλάει πολύ μπορεί να δουλεύει με 10% και τότε φυσικά είναι αναμενώμενο οτι δεν θα στέλνει απο μόνο του email. Απλή λογική... αν είναι να βγάζεις 0,5 ή 1 ή 2 ευρώ από μια παραγγελία δεν συμφέρει να απασχολείς υπάλληλο που θα κάθεται με τις ώρες να στέλνει email γιατί τελικά οτι έβγαλες από την παραγγελία τα δωσες στο μισθό του υπαλήλου. Ύστερα μην λέμε οτι η Futurlec έχει απίστευτα καλές τιμές. Απλά είναι Super Μαρκετ. ΄Αλλα τά έχει σε απίστευτες τιμές και άλλα σε λογικές ή ακόμα και υψηλές. Για παράδειγμα αν πάρουμε το TDA7294 η τιμή είναι εξαιρετική (είναι τόσο χαμηλή ώστε πιθανότατα είναι surplus (δηλαδή υπεραπόθεμα που τα πέταξε κάποια βιομηχανία και είτε το αγόρασε η futurlec σε εξευτελιστική τιμή είτε το πήρε κυριολεκτικά από τα σκουπίδια της βιομηχανίας...(Ακόμα και οι ελληνικές βιομηχανίες πετάνε ολόκληρες ταινίες στα σκουπίδια). Αν από την άλλη δεί κάποιος το BC547 στη futurlec με 0.10$ πιστεύω οτι είναι ΑΚΡΙΒΟ! Και το ίδιο συμβαίνει και για πολλά άλλα εξαρτήματα.
Πιστεύω οτι ο καθένας επιτελεί κάποιο σκοπό. Αν δηλαδή θέλουμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι άμεσα και το έχει το κατάστημα της γειτονιάς σε λογική τιμή, το πέρνουμε απο εκεί, αν κάτι το έχει η όποια futurlec σε απίστευτη τιμή την επιλέγουμε. Για μένα το συμαντικό με τη futurlec είναι οτι πέρα από τις καλές τιμές έχει ένα συμαντικό αριθμό εξαρτημάτων που διαφορετικά έπρεπε να χάσω ένα ολόκληρο πρωινό για να τηλεφωνίσω σε όλα τα καταστήματα της ελλάδας για να τα βρώ... αν τα έβρισκα.... αν μου τα έστελναν στην επαρχία,,., και στο τέλος θα ένιωθα οτι μου κάνουν και χάρη που μου τα στειλαν....

----------


## ignatios67

Το ότι έχει χαμηλές τιμές είναι γνωστό αλλά μην πέσουμε και στην παγίδα ότι όλα τα ειδή του είναι πάμφθηνα 
Από τον Κατουμα στο κέντρο πήρα διοδακια 800V 6 Α με 20 λεπτά , τιμή που δεν έχει ο futurlec όπως και αλλά προϊόντα

----------


## PCMan

Τα παρέλαβα σήμερα. Πρέπει να έχει καιρό που ήρθαν.
Τα πήρα σήμερα γιατί ο ταχυδρόμος πρέπει να ήταν πόντιος και τα έβαζε σε άλλο γραμματοκιβότιο μαζί με άλλες 4 παραγγελίες που είχα κάνει απο ebay.
Τον τσάκωσε η μάνα μου στα πράσα που τα έβαζε στο ξένο γραμματοκιβώτιο  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ΠΟΛΥ συμμαζεμένα πάντως. Είναι πολύ υπεύθυνοι, μπράβο τους.

----------


## babisko

Σάββατο 26 Ιανουαρίου το πρωί καταχωρήθηκε η παραγγελία (δοκιμαστική - αναγνωριστική). Την Δευτέρα 28/1 έγινε η αποδοχή της παραγγελίας και την Παρασκευή πρωί 1/2 μου έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος το πακέτο στην δουλειά. Σε 4 ημέρες με το ταχυδρομείο από Ταιβάν. Ίσως και πιο γρήγορα από την Ελλάδα. Η συσκευασία προσεγμένη, και πολύ ωραία τακτοποιημένη. Κάθε είδος στο σακουλάκι του και πάνω στο σακουλάκι γράφει το είδος και την ποσότητα. Όλα τα ομοειδή σε άλλο σακουλάκι, ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν από τα υπόλοιπα. Άλλος ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της Futurlec. Μπράβο τους.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τα παρέλαβα σήμερα. Πρέπει να έχει καιρό που ήρθαν.
> Τα πήρα σήμερα γιατί ο ταχυδρόμος πρέπει να ήταν πόντιος και τα έβαζε σε άλλο γραμματοκιβότιο μαζί με άλλες 4 παραγγελίες που είχα κάνει απο ebay.
> Τον τσάκωσε η μάνα μου στα πράσα που τα έβαζε στο ξένο γραμματοκιβώτιο   
> 
> ΠΟΛΥ συμμαζεμένα πάντως. Είναι πολύ υπεύθυνοι, μπράβο τους.



και εμενα ο ταχυδρομος στην διπλα οικοδομη τα αφηνει... του εχω πει 15φορες αλλα αυτος βαριεται φενεται να κανει 15βηματα να το αφησει σπιτι μου...

----------


## Nemmesis

> Σάββατο 26 Ιανουαρίου το πρωί καταχωρήθηκε η παραγγελία (δοκιμαστική - αναγνωριστική). Την Δευτέρα 28/1 έγινε η αποδοχή της παραγγελίας και την Παρασκευή πρωί 1/2 μου έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος το πακέτο στην δουλειά. Σε 4 ημέρες με το ταχυδρομείο από Ταιβάν. Ίσως και πιο γρήγορα από την Ελλάδα. Η συσκευασία προσεγμένη, και πολύ ωραία τακτοποιημένη. Κάθε είδος στο σακουλάκι του και πάνω στο σακουλάκι γράφει το είδος και την ποσότητα. Όλα τα ομοειδή σε άλλο σακουλάκι, ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν από τα υπόλοιπα. Άλλος ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της Futurlec. Μπράβο τους.



μηπως πληρωσες να σου ερθουν ποιο γρηγορα?

----------


## lynx

το υπολοιπο της καρτας μου δεν ηταν επαρκες για την αγορα που ηθελα να κανω...επικοινωνισαν μαζι σου μετα απο 3 μερες και με ενημερωσαν για το προβλημα, τους ειπα να ακυρωσουν της παραγγελια και οτι θα την ξανακανω μολις διευθετησω το ζητημα και
μου εστειλαν και δευτερο e-mail και με ευγενεστατο τροπο μου προτειναν αν θελω να κανω χρηση αλλης πιστωτικης καρτας ή να μου κρατησουν την παραγγελια μου και να τους ενημερωσω ποτε να την επανεξετασουν.

παρα πολυ σωστοι μπορω να πω....   :Cool:

----------


## babisko

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από babisko
> 
> Σάββατο 26 Ιανουαρίου το πρωί καταχωρήθηκε η παραγγελία (δοκιμαστική - αναγνωριστική). Την Δευτέρα 28/1 έγινε η αποδοχή της παραγγελίας και την Παρασκευή πρωί 1/2 μου έφερε ο ταχυδρόμος το πακέτο στην δουλειά. Σε 4 ημέρες με το ταχυδρομείο από Ταιβάν. Ίσως και πιο γρήγορα από την Ελλάδα. Η συσκευασία προσεγμένη, και πολύ ωραία τακτοποιημένη. Κάθε είδος στο σακουλάκι του και πάνω στο σακουλάκι γράφει το είδος και την ποσότητα. Όλα τα ομοειδή σε άλλο σακουλάκι, ώστε να ξεχωρίζουν από τα υπόλοιπα. Άλλος ένας ευχαριστημένος πελάτης της Futurlec. Μπράβο τους.
> 
> 
> 
> μηπως πληρωσες να σου ερθουν ποιο γρηγορα?



Όχι, η αποστολή ήταν με το ταχυδρομείο, οι φθηνότερες τιμές. Αν υπονοείς κάτι άλλο, αυτά δεν λέγονται βρε συ έτσι δημοσίως  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Αν θέλεις να σου δώσω τον τραπεζικό μου λογαριασμό με ΠΜ να καταθέσεις την μίζα και να σου πω τον τρόπο να παίρνεις πιο γρήγορα τις παραγγελίες σου  :Wink:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Nemmesis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχικό μήνυμα από babisko
> ...



χαχαχα... απλα ρωτησα αν τους πληρωσες παραπανο συμφωνα με τις χρεωσεις τους για να στα στειλουν με κουριερ...

----------


## electronic

Καλημέρα σε όλους

Έχθες έστειλα email για να δω τι έχουν κάνειμε την παραγγελία μου και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν είχαν ετοιμοπαράδοτο ένα ολοκληρωμένο και μου ζητούν σηγνώμη για την καθυστέριση. Τους ζήτησα να με ενημερώσουν πότε θα το έχουν και θα μου στείλουν το πακέτο. 

΄Αντε να δούμε...

Γιώργος..

----------


## antonis

εγω ειχα παραγγειλει σχεδον 60 διαφορετικα προιοντα απο τα οποια δεν ειχαν στειλει τα 2 δεν ηταν τιποτα το σπουδαιο αλλα γιατι ομως αυτο δειχνει ανευθυνοτητα ασε που πληρωσα στο τελωνειο σχεδον αλλα τοσα για εκτελωνισμο τελικα δεν με συνεφερε εχω βρει ενα καταστημα εδω στο ηρακλειο με τελειες τιμες και αρκετα επαγγελματιας ασχετα που ειναι λιγακι αργος στην εξυπηρετηση δεν προσλαμβανει ενα ατομο να τον βοηθαει οποτε παω γινεται χαμος παντως.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ασε που πληρωσα στο τελωνειο σχεδον αλλα τοσα για εκτελωνισμο



Για τι πράγμα μιλάς ?? παραγγελία απο Futurlec ??

----------


## ignatios67

Γιαυτους που αγοραζουν πολες οθονες

https://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?Pa...S&Category=101

----------


## otakis

> Γιαυτους που αγοραζουν πολες οθονες
> 
> https://www.bgmicro.com/index.asp?Pa...S&Category=101



δεν είναι κ τρελά φτηνός, άσε που έχει ελάχιστη χρέωση $15 μεταφορικά!

----------


## antonis

[img]Για τι πράγμα μιλάς ?? παραγγελία απο Futurlec ??[/img]

ναι απο futurlec δεν ειναι εκτος ευρωπαικης  ενωσης?

----------


## moutoulos

Δηλαδή έκανες παραγγελία απο Futurlec και πλήρωσες τελωνείο ??
Πρώτη φορά το ακούω ...  :Shocked: 





> ... δεν ειναι εκτος ευρωπαικης  ενωσης?



Τι σχέση έχει αυτό ??
Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε όλες οι παραγγελίες που κάνουμε απο ebay, 
θα είχαν + τελωνείο. Δεν ισχύει όμως.

----------


## chip

Ότι είναι εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης ΦΥΣΙΚΑ υπαγεται σε δασμούς και φυσικά οτι παίρνουμε από ebay και έρχεται εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης πληρώνουμε δασμούς αν υπερβαίνουμε το όριο των 22/45 ευρώ. Βέβαια αν ο πωλητής δεν γράψει την αξία έξω από τον φάκελο και είναι με απλό ταχυδρομείο και το δέμαι είναι μικρό το πιθανότερο είναι να μην το πάρει κανένας είδηση. Αν πάτε να φαίρεται όμως έναν παλομγράφο από ebay (ή ακόμαι και μικρότερο δέμα) θα το πιάσουν... Επίσης υπάρχει πιθανότητα αν δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις μέσα και απλά ο άλλος έχει γράψει ένα ποσό (μικρό) να μην το δεχτούν και να βάλουν φόρους κατ εκτίμηση της αξίας. Επίσης έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να ανοίξουν το δέμα (μου έχει συμβεί σε courier) για να διαπιστώσουν τη περιέχει και θα επιστρέψει το δέμα με ταινίες custom duties check).
Η futurlec (αν και παράνομο) δεν αναγράφει τη περιέχει ο φάκελος και πόσο κοστίζει οπότε φαίνεται σαν αλληλογραφία. Προφανώς όμως κάποιος στο ταχυδρομείο υποψιάστηκε τη συμβαίνει (πιθανόν να ήταν και μεγαλούτσικος ο φάκελος) και τον έστειλε για έλεγχο, οπότε όχι μόνο βρήκαν τα πράγματα μέσα αλλά και την απόδειξη αγοράς της futurlec Και φυσικά αφού ήταν εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης το φορολόγησαν κανονικά. Επίσης αφού όλα γίνονται προσπαθώντας να ξεγελάσουμε τα ταχευδρομεία, δεν αναφέρονται και οι κατηγορίες taric που υπάγονται τα προιόντα που πιθανότατα θα μας γλίτωναν από φόρους. 
Αντίθετα όσοι φάκελοι έρχονται απο (σοβαρούς) πωλητές από αμερική περιέχουν αυτοκόλητο του ταχυδρομείου των ΗΠΑ που αναφέρει τι περιέχει ο φάκελος, βάρος, αξία και έχει και θέση για να καταχωρηθεί το taric που ανήκουν τα προιόντα.

----------


## moutoulos

> Ότι είναι εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης ΦΥΣΙΚΑ υπαγεται σε δασμούς και φυσικά οτι παίρνουμε από ebay και έρχεται εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης πληρώνουμε δασμούς αν υπερβαίνουμε το όριο των 22/45 ευρώ. Βέβαια αν ο πωλητής δεν γράψει την αξία έξω από τον φάκελο και είναι με απλό ταχυδρομείο και το δέμαι είναι μικρό το πιθανότερο είναι να μην το πάρει κανένας είδηση. Αν πάτε να φαίρεται όμως έναν παλομγράφο από ebay (ή ακόμαι και μικρότερο δέμα) θα το πιάσουν... Επίσης υπάρχει πιθανότητα αν δεν υπάρχουν αποδείξεις μέσα και απλά ο άλλος έχει γράψει ένα ποσό (μικρό) να μην το δεχτούν και να βάλουν φόρους κατ εκτίμηση της αξίας. Επίσης έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να ανοίξουν το δέμα (μου έχει συμβεί σε courier) για να διαπιστώσουν τη περιέχει και θα επιστρέψει το δέμα με ταινίες custom duties check).
> Η futurlec (αν και παράνομο) δεν αναγράφει τη περιέχει ο φάκελος και πόσο κοστίζει οπότε φαίνεται σαν αλληλογραφία. Προφανώς όμως κάποιος στο ταχυδρομείο υποψιάστηκε τη συμβαίνει (πιθανόν να ήταν και μεγαλούτσικος ο φάκελος) και τον έστειλε για έλεγχο, οπότε όχι μόνο βρήκαν τα πράγματα μέσα αλλά και την απόδειξη αγοράς της futurlec Και φυσικά αφού ήταν εκτός ευρωπαικής ένωσης το φορολόγησαν κανονικά. Επίσης αφού όλα γίνονται προσπαθώντας να ξεγελάσουμε τα ταχευδρομεία, δεν αναφέρονται και οι κατηγορίες taric που υπάγονται τα προιόντα που πιθανότατα θα μας γλίτωναν από φόρους. 
> Αντίθετα όσοι φάκελοι έρχονται απο (σοβαρούς) πωλητές από αμερική περιέχουν αυτοκόλητο του ταχυδρομείου των ΗΠΑ που αναφέρει τι περιέχει ο φάκελος, βάρος, αξία και έχει και θέση για να καταχωρηθεί το taric που ανήκουν τα προιόντα.



Όλα αυτά που λές ισχύουν, θεωρητικά όμως, πρακτικά δεν ισχύουν,γιατί τα περισσότερα (όλα δηλαδή) στέλνονται σαν δώρο.
Οπότε φαίνεται σαν να έχω εγώ ένα γνωστό στην αμερική και του στέλνω ... φανέλες απο ελλάδα. Δεν φαίνεται πουθενα τιμολόγια
η απόδειξη, και γενικά δεν φαίνεται κατάστημα στα χαρτιά. Μόνο μεταφορικά. Τώρα βέβαια αν πέσεις σε δειγματολιπτικό έλεγχο που
θα κάνουν 1 στις 1000, ας πληρώσεις και μια φορά τελωνείο, τα έχεις γλυτώσει απο προηγούμενες παραγγελίες.
Δεν μιλάω θεωρητικά, μιλάω εκ πείρας, έχω παραγγείλει πάνω απο 40+ παραγγελίες απο ebay, χωρις ποτέ πρόβλημα
με τελωνείο. Οτι αναφέρουν στην τιμή (για Ελλάδα πάντα), με μεταφορικά ακριβώς αυτό πληρώνω.
Η μεγαλύτερη παραγγελία ήταν ένα tivoli 140$ τελική τιμή με μεταφορικά 
με διαστάσεις κουτιού 30x30x25cm, που ούτε σε αυτό είχα πρόβλημα   :Wink:  .

Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την futurlec αλλά με 4 μόνο παραγγελίες χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## chip

Εγο έχω κάνει καμιά 15 αγορές απο ebay ποτε δεν αναφέρθηκε σαν δώρο σχεδόν όλες ανέγραφαν απ έξω το πραγματικό περιεχόμενο και την πραγματική αξία αλλά ποτε δεν πλήρωσα δασμούς γιατι είμουν πάντα κάτω από το όριο των 45 ευρώ. Παλαιότερα όμως πέρνοντας δείγματα από εταιρίες όταν ξεπερνούσα τα 50 ευρώ περίπου πλήρωνα τουλάχοστον ΦΠΑ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έξοδα εκτελονισμού δεν μου τα ζητούσαν αν και μου έδιναν χαρτιά εκτελονισμού. Επίσης ξέρω περιπτώσεις που άλλοι για δείγματα πλήρωσαν μεγάλους εκτελονισμούς. Επίσης ένας πολύ φίλος που μένει και εργάζεται στις ΗΠΑ έστειλε στον Πατέρα του κάτι (δώρο) και όταν έφθασε ελλάδα το δέμα πλήρωσε 700 ευρώ εκτελονισμό. (μαζί με την αξία  του προιόντος ήταν σα να το χε αγοράσει από ελλάδα). Μ αυτό θέλω να πώ οτι και το δώρο μπορούν να μην το δεχτούν. Φυσικά όλα αυτά είναι τραβιγμένα.
Απλά ο κανόνας λέει μικρά δέματα. ¨ΟΧΙ κούριερ. και όσο το δυνατον αξία κοντα στα 50 ευρώ και όχι πάνω από τα 150! Αν κάποιος τα τηρίσει δεν κινδυνεύει ιδιαίτερα ή στο κάτω κάτω μετά από μερικές παραγγελίες θα είναι κερδισμένος.... Δεν ξέρω αν συμφνωνεις...

----------


## sigmacom

Έχετε αντιληφθεί ότι πλέον η κουβέντα περιφέρεται γύρω από μεθόδους φοροδιαφυγής?...  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

> Εγο έχω κάνει καμιά 15 αγορές απο ebay ποτε δεν αναφέρθηκε σαν δώρο σχεδόν όλες ανέγραφαν απ έξω το πραγματικό περιεχόμενο και την πραγματική αξία αλλά ποτε δεν πλήρωσα δασμούς γιατι είμουν πάντα κάτω από το όριο των 45 ευρώ. Παλαιότερα όμως πέρνοντας δείγματα από εταιρίες όταν ξεπερνούσα τα 50 ευρώ περίπου πλήρωνα τουλάχοστον ΦΠΑ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί έξοδα εκτελονισμού δεν μου τα ζητούσαν αν και μου έδιναν χαρτιά εκτελονισμού. Επίσης ξέρω περιπτώσεις που άλλοι για δείγματα πλήρωσαν μεγάλους εκτελονισμούς. Επίσης ένας πολύ φίλος που μένει και εργάζεται στις ΗΠΑ έστειλε στον Πατέρα του κάτι (δώρο) και όταν έφθασε ελλάδα το δέμα πλήρωσε 700 ευρώ εκτελονισμό. (μαζί με την αξία  του προιόντος ήταν σα να το χε αγοράσει από ελλάδα). Μ αυτό θέλω να πώ οτι και το δώρο μπορούν να μην το δεχτούν. Φυσικά όλα αυτά είναι τραβιγμένα.
> Απλά ο κανόνας λέει μικρά δέματα. ¨ΟΧΙ κούριερ. και όσο το δυνατον αξία κοντα στα 50 ευρώ και όχι πάνω από τα 150! Αν κάποιος τα τηρίσει δεν κινδυνεύει ιδιαίτερα ή στο κάτω κάτω μετά από μερικές παραγγελίες θα είναι κερδισμένος.... Δεν ξέρω αν συμφνωνεις...



Δηλαδή αν πάρω κάτι με πχ.100€ και περάσει τελωνίο, πόσα παραπάνω θα πληρώσω? +19% φόρος ή έχει κι άλλα κλεψιμέϊκα?

----------


## kostas30

εγω πριν 4 μηνες πηρα καποιες λυχνιες απο ρωσια  που το κοστος ηταν 170 ευρο  αρκετα μεγαλο και βαρύ κουτι και πληρωσα 10 ευρο τελωνιο τα οποια τα πληρωσα στο ταχυδρομιο .

----------


## chip

Σωστός....(που αναφέρθηκες περι φοροδιαφυγής) κατι που δεν μ αρέσει καθόλου....
Το να πληρώσει κανείς το ΦΠΑ ή και κάτι παραπάνω είναι απόλυτα λογικό... Γενικά όμως είναι πολύ περισσότερα αφού εμπλέκεται αμοιβή εκτελωνιστή (50-150 ευρώ), παράβολα κλπ... οπότε μάλλον πρέπει να μιλάμε για ένα αρχικό κόστος 120-150 ευρώ συν ότι βγάλει για φορολογία το προιόν... 
Η φοροδιαφυγή είναι πάντα κατακριταία... όμως θα πρέπει και η πολιτεία να έχει την ανάλογη δίκαια φορολογία και διαδικασία...
Απλά θα πω οτι σε μεγάλο βαθμό η φορολογία στον εκτελωνισμό βγαίνει κατ εκτίμηση (θυμηθείτι και την διαφήμιση με το αυτοκίνητο που οι εκτελονιστές το θεώρησαν μικρό και μετά άλλαξαν γνωμη και ήθελαν να το πουν μεγάλο). Λοιπόν αν περιμένει κάποιος να τον φορολογήσουν κατ εκτίμηση είναι λογίκο να κοιτάξει να το αποφύγει...

----------


## mixos

Έχω παραγγείλει 2-3 φορές από Futurlec και οι τύποι είναι άψογοι και οι τιμές τους είναι πολύ καλές. Δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα με τελωνία, φυσικά το κόστος ήταν κάτω απο 45 ευρώ.

----------


## P@s@ris!

καλησπέρα παίδες....σήμερα έκανα και εγώ την παραγγελία μου από τη futurlec.....για να δούμε σε πόσσες μέρες θα φτάσουν τα καλούδια στα χέρια μου....
το κόστος της παραγγελίας μου ήταν 83 USD μαζί με τα 9 δολλάρια που ήταν τα μεταφορικά....

----------


## NUKE

7 μερες απο την μερα που θα πουν οτι τα εστειλαν.Τοσο κανει εμενα παντα.

----------


## P@s@ris!

αναμένω....περιμένω απάντηση τώρα.....μόλις φτάσουν θα ανεβάσω και φωτό...

----------


## electronic

Προχθές παρέλαβα τα πρώτα υλικά και εχθές μου έστειλαν email οτι το ολοκληρωμένο που είχα ζητήσει το παρέλαβαν και μου το έστειλαν εχθές.. Τα πρώτα υλικά ήταν διαχωρισμένα όλα στα σακουλάκια τους με γραμμένες τιμές επάνω τους.

Μπράβο τους. 
Και εμένα με κέρδισαν.

Γιώργος.

----------


## P@s@ris!

ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση...δεν τα έχουν βάλει στο πλίο..
δείτε...

μήπως δεν έκανα εγώ κάτι σωστά????????

----------


## NUKE

Δεν θα τα εχουν ολα.Στειλε τους email και ρωτα γιατι δεν στα εχουν στειλει.

----------


## babisko

> ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει απάντηση...δεν τα έχουν βάλει στο πλίο..
> δείτε...
> 
> μήπως δεν έκανα εγώ κάτι σωστά????????



Το ίδιο και εγώ αλλά από 17-2-2008
Περιμένω...

----------


## lynx

ουτε εμενα μου τα εχουν στειλει και εχουν περασει 15 μερες! μου ειπαν οτι περιμενουν να τους ερθουν κατι ICs που εκανα παραγελια.

παειιιιιιι μας τα εφαγαν τα λεφτα μας!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

P.S πριν λιγο τους εκανα και αλλη μια παραγγελια.   :Cool:

----------


## Nemmesis

και εγω εχω μια καθηστεριση στην παραγγελια μου... μιλησα με αυτους και ειπαν οτι λοιπουν καποια πραγματα απο αυτα που ζητησα... το κακο ειναι οτι τα βιαζομουν  :frown:

----------


## P@s@ris!

σήμερα ήρθε το e-mail.. "μπήκε η παραγγελία στο πλοίο..." σε 7-10 μέρες μου είπαν το πολύ θα τα έχω στα χέρια μου...

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω κατι?Οταν λεμε πλοιο τι εννοουμε?

----------


## P@s@ris!

και καλά...Order Shipped....αυτό εννοώ.....

----------


## lynx

> Να ρωτησω κατι?Οταν λεμε πλοιο τι εννοουμε?



ισως  του ειπαν καμοια λεξη οπως shipment ή shipped και το παρεξηγησε :P   :Cool:

----------


## electronic

Εμένα προχθές μου στείλανε και το ολοκληρομένο που έλειπε χωρις φυσικά δευτερη χρέωση ταχυδρομείου. Τώρα θα κάνω την δεύτερη παραγγελία.

Άντε καλημέρα..

----------


## antonis

λοιπον οπως ειχα αναφερει πριν μερικες μερες μου χρεωσαν τελωνειο σχεδον +το ποσο της παραγγελειας εκανα παραγγελια με παραλαβη απο ταχυδρομειο και δεν χρεωθηκε τελωνειο 
??????????????????????????????????????????????????  ??
στην πρoηγουμενη παραγγελεια τα παρελαβα με speedex.

----------


## stom

Ως προς την φοροδιαφυγή, καλα κανουμε και την επιδιωκουμε. Μας την φυλανε σε διαφορες μεριες οπότε ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για να ισοφαρισουμε...
Εχει παρατηρηθει οτι οταν κατι ερχεται με courier περναει ΠΑΝΤΑ τελωνειο.
Προφανως οι εταιριες courier βγαζουν λεφτά απο τον εκτελωνισμο, και γιαυτό τα περνανε ολα απο τελωνειο.
Αμα χρεωνεις 120-150 ευρω αμοιβη εκτελωνιστου, και τα κανεις ολα μαζι προφανως και υπαρχει χρημα....
(Θεωρητικα τον εκτελωνισμό μπορει να τον κανει κανεις και μονος του.. Θα πληρωσει 13 ευρω εκδοση διατακτικης και μετα πρεπει να παει σε 20 διαφορετικα γραφεια, και στο καθενα να δινει απο 1-2 ευρώ.
Ευτυχως δεν εχει ουρες.. Αλλα η διαδικασια κανει ακριβως 2ωρες στο Ελ. Βενιζελος.) (Αυτο αφου βρεις καπου να παρκαρεις στο χωρο του τελωνειου...)
Μεγάλη ΠΙΚΡΑ....


Οποτε μικρες παραγγελιες, (σε ογκο κυριως) και με λιγη τυχη ολα καλά.

----------


## sigmacom

[off topic]
stom, πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται?

----------


## stom

Πρεπει να εχω περασει 40 καλοκαιρια....

----------


## P@s@ris!

Οφείλω να πώ πως κέρδισαν κ εμένα....απίστευτες τιμές.....γρήγορη παράδοση....

δείτε...

  



αυτά τα λίγα παράγγειλα....κ ετοιμάζω κ άλλη παραγγελεία...
όλα στα σακουλάκια τους....τακτοποιημένα...

----------


## lynx

εμενα μια παραγγελια μου εχει καθηστερισει πανω απο 1 μηνα...οχι λογω ταχυδρομιων, απλα οπως ειπαν περιμενουν την αποθηκη τους να τους φερει καποια απο τα πραγματα που ζητησα, βεβαια δεν καταλαβενω γιατι δεν τα αφαιρεσαν απο το site εφοσον δεν ειναι διαθεσημα   :Rolling Eyes:  ομως εκανα και μια δευτερη με αλλα πραγματα και ηρθε σε 5-6 μερες.

----------


## NUKE

Αν ηταν κατι ασημαντο μπορουσες να τους πεις να τα αφαιρεσουν και να σου στειλουν τα υπολοιπα....

Επιπλεον αν δεν εχουν κατι πρεπει να λεει οτι δεν ειναι stock.Δεν ξερω αν ισχυει αυτο...

----------


## QED

ΑΑΑ ώστε εσύ κύριε P@s@ris! σήκωσες όλα τα dot matrix και ξέμειναν από stock
και μου καθυστερούν την παραγγελία...

 :Smile:

----------


## P@s@ris!

> ΑΑΑ ώστε εσύ κύριε P@s@ris! σήκωσες όλα τα dot matrix και ξέμειναν από stock
> και μου καθυστερούν την παραγγελία...




χεχε....ναι...πήρα αρκετά...όπως και led bargraph...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lynx

παιδια... περιμενω σχεδων 1,5 μηνα να μου για μια παραγγελια και ακομα δεν την εχουν ουτε καν ταχυδρομησει...   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babisko

Λευτέρη και γω τα ίδια έπαθα. Από 17 Φεβρουαρίου καταχώρησα μια παραγγελία και ακόμη τίποτε, δεν στάλθηκε ακόμη. Στις 1 Μαρτίου τους ρώτησα σχετικά με μειλ και μου είπαν ότι ένα εξάρτημα δεν το έχουν και οτι θα το παραλάβουν σε λίγες μέρες. Μου πρότειναν αν ήθελα να μου στείλουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα και όταν προμηθευτούν και αυτό που λείπει να μου το στείλουν και αυτό. Εγώ βέβαια, επειδή όλα τα εξαρτήματα ήταν για το ίδιο project και αφού θα το είχαν "in a few days" προτίμησα να μου τα στείλουν όλα μαζί. Από τότε ακόμη περιμένω.  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  
Τους ματιάσαμε φαίνεται.

----------


## P@s@ris!

> Λευτέρη και γω τα ίδια έπαθα. Από 17 Φεβρουαρίου καταχώρησα μια παραγγελία και ακόμη τίποτε, δεν στάλθηκε ακόμη. Στις 1 Μαρτίου τους ρώτησα σχετικά με μειλ και μου είπαν ότι ένα εξάρτημα δεν το έχουν και οτι θα το παραλάβουν σε λίγες μέρες. Μου πρότειναν αν ήθελα να μου στείλουν όλα τα υπόλοιπα και όταν προμηθευτούν και αυτό που λείπει να μου το στείλουν και αυτό. Εγώ βέβαια, επειδή όλα τα εξαρτήματα ήταν για το ίδιο project και αφού θα το είχαν "in a few days" προτίμησα να μου τα στείλουν όλα μαζί. Από τότε ακόμη περιμένω.    
> *Τους ματιάσαμε φαίνεται.*



Μάλλον,.,,,,..........

----------


## lynx

και εσυ P@s@ris το ιδιο προβλημα?

Επισεις θελω να ρωτησω...ξερει κανεις γιατι ενω αναφερουν στο site τους οτι οι τιμες ειναι σε αμερικανικο δολλαριο
στη ουσια αυτο που γινεται ειναι USD>AUD>EUR (τουλαχιστον αυτο καταλαβα απο την αναλυτικη ενημερωση της τραπεζας μου)

εγω παντος προτη φορα αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα μαζι τους... και αγοραζω απο αυτους πανω απο 1 χρονο.   :Rolling Eyes: 

babisko αν θελεις μου λες εδω ή με PM για τι προιον κολλαει η παραγγελια σου?

----------


## babisko

Λευτέρη, η παραγγελία κολλάει για ένα ρελεδάκι κόστους $1.75, το JQX-115F-12 relay (στο τέλος της σελίδας).
Το ωραίο είναι ότι στο site τους έχουν ακόμη την ένδειξη "In stock". Τώρα θα μου πεις γιατί δεν ζητάω να μου στείλουν την υπόλοιπη παραγγελία χωρίς αυτό το ρελεδάκι. Ο λόγος είναι ότι όλα τα εξαρτήματα που παρήγγειλα είναι για το ίδιο project και επίσης η απάντησή τους στην ερώτησή μου για τον λόγο καθυστέρησης της αποστολής, ήταν η προσωρινή έλλειψη αυτού του εξαρτήματος και θα ήταν διαθέσιμο "in a few days", αλλά μάλλον θα εννοούσαν "in a few months" φαίνεται  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
Θα περιμένω λίγες μέρες ακόμη και θα τους ζητήσω να το αφαιρέσουν από την παραγγελία και να μου στείλουν τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## lynx

Babisko ειμαι λιγο προβληματισμενος με την Futurlec...   :Rolling Eyes:  τελικα την πειρες τουλαχιστον την υπολοιπη παραγγελια?
εμενα παει για δευτερο μηνα που την περιμενω να την ταχυδρομισουν!

πρσωπικα οσο αστειο και αν ακουστει.. δεν με απασχολει τοσο η παραγγελια μου οσο οτι χανουν την αξιοπιστεια τους...
δεν ειναι οτι μου περισσεβουν λεφτα απλα για 15Ε δεν αξιζει κυριως για εκεινους να κανουν τετοια.

δεν εχω και ενημερωση προκειμενου να μπορω να τους δικαιολογησω!   :Confused:

----------


## NUKE

Εγω παιδια με το που μου ειπαν οτι λοιπουν 2 πραγματα απο αυτα που ηθελα τους ειπα να μου τα αλλαξουν με κατι μπαταριες και το καναν αμεσως.Βεβαι το περιμενω το πακετο μεσα στην βδομαδα για να δω στα σιγουρα τι εγινε...

----------


## QED

Εγώ είχα κάνει παραγγελία στις 4-3-08 και μέχρι χθες δεν το είχαν στείλει διότι δεν είχαν στοκ ένα matrix led display.
Τους έστειλα mail τελικά να μου το αντικαταστήσουν με κάτι άλλο αφού δεν μπορούσα να περιμένω άλλο.
Αμέσως τα έστειλαν..

-Βασίλης

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον,ηρθε το πακετο χθες,υπερβολικα πιο γρηγορα απο οτι λενε.Χερομαι για αυτο.Ολα ηταν τελεια εκτος απο ενα εξαρτημα που κοστιζε 6 δολαρια και δεν το ειχαν βαλει μεσα.Τους εστειλα χθες email και σημερα μου απαντησαν οτι σημερα κιολας θα μου στειλουν το missing part.Θα σας πω τι εγινε οταν ερθει....

Παντως εχω να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος μαζι τους και τρωω ολα μου τα λεφτα σε ηλεκτρονικα τωρα.Γαμωτο...

----------


## manos_3

Είχα και εγώ παραγγήλει πριν 5 μέρες κάτι μικροελεγκτές και ήρθαν μια χαρά...

----------


## NUKE

Ενταξει,το ελαβα....

----------


## babisko

Τελικά τι γίνεται ρε παιδιά με την futurlec;
Με την τελευταία παραγγελία δεν μου έστειλαν ένα ρελεδάκι αξίας $1.70 το οποίο δεν ήταν σε στοκ και ζήτησα να μου στείλουν τα υπόλοιπα, πράγμα που έγινε. Πριν λίγες μέρες ήρθε και το ρελεδάκι μόνο του και χωρίς να χρεώσουν μεταφορικά.
Έκανα άλλη μια παραγγελία, αλλά μου απάντησαν ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να πάρουν τα λεφτά από την κάρτα και να ελέγξω την κάρτα μου. Λεφτά υπάρχουν μέσα (prepaid card Κύπρου) και μετά από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με την τράπεζα μου είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην κάρτα μου, αλλά πιθανόν στην εταιρία (futurlec). Τους απάντησα για αυτά που μου είπαν στην τράπεζα, αλλά ακόμη τίποτε. Ούτε φωνή, ούτε ακρόαση ακόμη.
Να σημειώσω ότι οι προηγούμενες 2 παραγγελίες μου έγιναν κανονικά με την ίδια κάρτα και κανένα πρόβλημα.
Έχει συμβεί σε κάποιον άλλο κάτι παρόμοιο;

----------


## chip

Παρήγγειλα κάτι τσιπάκια πριν μια ευδομάδα.... τη δεύτερη μέρα τους έστειλα email και τους είπα αν κατι δεν το έχουν να το αγνοήσουν και να στείθλουν τα υπόλοιπα... μου απάντησαν οτι τους λύπει ένα ολοκληρωμένα και αν θέλω να περιμένω 2-3 ημέρες που θα το λάβουν και τους απάντησα οτι μπορώ να περιμένω 2-3 μέρες. Τώρα βλέπω οτι δέν έχουν στείλει ακόμα τίποτα.
Φαίνεται πως αρχισε να μεγαλώνει και να γίνεται δυσκήνιτη... Ίσως το επόμενω βήμα να είναι να κάνουν συμφωνίες διανομείς προιόντων με τις βιομηχανίες οπότε θα αναγκαστούν τουλάχιστον να 2πλασιάσουν ή να 3πλασιάσουν τις τιμές.....

----------


## pavlakis

Ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποιο σιτε απο το οποιο μπορω να παραγγειλω χωρις να απαιτειται πιστωτικη καρτα;

----------


## waverunner

Παράλαβα και γω μόλις τώρα μια παραγγελία από την futurlec. Ήρθαν μέσα σε 5 μέρες , με ελάχιστα μεταφορικά... 
Πραγματικά έχει  εξαρτήματα πάρα πολύ πιο φθηνα απ' ότι εδώ.

----------


## otakis

από τη futurlec αγοράζω πράγματα κάθε 1.5 μήνα περίπου, με κόστος $100-110 τη φορά.
οι τελευταίες δύο παραγγελίες όμως πολύ με προβλημάτισαν... κάποια πράγματα έλειπαν, κάποια ήταν μπερδεμένα.
τους έστειλα μήνυμα, ζήτησαν αμέσως συγνώμη κ τα αντικατέστησαν χωρίς χρέωση...
αρχίζουν όμως να γίνονται απρόσεκτοι κ δυσκίνητοι!

----------


## billys7

Η δική μου εμπειρία. 
Στις 7 Νοεμβρίου κάνω και εγώ την πρώτη μου παραγγελία στη Futurlec. Την επόμενη μέρα μου απαντάνε ότι η κάρτα μου δε δέχεται τη χρέωση. Τους γράφω να την ξαναδοκιμάσουν γιατί δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει πρόβλημα η κάρτα μου. Την Δευτέρα μου απαντάνε ότι η κάρτα δεν δέχεται τη χρέωση. 

Σήμερα λοιπόν τηλεφώνησα στην Τράπεζα για να μάθω τις κινήσεις της κάρτας μου και αν όντως έχουν ζητηθεί χρήματα. Αφού ενημέρωσα την κοπέλα για το πρόβλημα και αφού εντόπισε την εταιρεία, με ενημέρωσε ότι έχουν ζητηθεί την πρώτη φορά 68 και κάτι ευρώ και την δεύτερη 67 και κάτι. 
Υπόψιν ότι το κόστος της παραγγελείας είναι 44,21 δολλάρια.

Όταν τη ρώτησα γιατί δεν πρόχωρησαν οι χρεώσεις τους, μου είπε ότι στο συστημά τους ο συγκεκριμένος κωδικός εμπόρου είναι σε μαύρη λίστα, και για να προστατέψει τον κάτοχο της κάρτας δεν δίνει έγκριση.

----------


## stom

Ποια τραπεζα?

----------


## billys7

Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να την αναφέρω, αλλά είναι πολύ γνωστή και όχι μικρή.

----------


## stom

Γιατι, μυστικο ειναι?

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω παντος εχω κανει καπου 20παραγγελιες απο futurlec μεσο χρεωστικης καρτας της alphabank και επειδη ειμαι λιγο "καπως" με αυτα τα θεμετα το εχω ελενξει σε καθε μια παραγγελια και δεν πηραν ουτε cent παραπανω... το μονο προβλημα ηταν μια φορα μου εστειλα διαφορετικα φετ (10 ζευγαρια) και οταν τους ειπα για το λαθος τους μου εστειλαν αλλα χωρις χρεωση και μαλιστα χωρις να επιστρεψω τα αλλα γιατι ειχαν καει τους ειπα... πες ποια τραπεζα ειναι βρε...

----------


## billys7

Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι σωστό να το πω, γιατί αυτά με τις λίστες δεν είναι και πολύ νόμιμα.
Τέλος πάντων πλήρωσα με paypal και τώρα περιμένω απάντηση τους.
Πάντως την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που αντάλλαξα μαζί τους κάμποσα email δεν μου δώσανε την εντύπωση ότι είναι αρκετά συγκροτημένοι. Μου στείλανε δύο λάθος email που αφορούσαν άλλο πελάτη μετά μου στείλανε τα σωστά και μετά απάντηση να μην λάβω υπόψιν τα σωστά... γενικά πολύ μπέρδεμα. Και ακόμα καμμία απάντηση. Τι να πω μπορεί και να έτυχε. Θα δείξει.

----------


## PCMan

Έκανα μια παραγγελία στις 30-12-08 αλλα ακόμα δεν τα έστειλαν.
Τους έστειλα mail στις 2-1-09 και μου είπαν:




> Thanks for your order and this is currently being prepared and  will be shipped shortly.We will advise by email as soon as your order has been shipped.



Έχουμε 4-1-09 και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Αν και αύριο που είναι δευτέρα δεν γίνει τίποτα, τι κάνω?

ΥΓ. Μόλις είδα ότι έχουν πάρει τα χρήματα απ'την κάρτα μου. Καλό είναι αυτό έτσι?

----------


## moutoulos

Τι να κάνεις βρε Νίκο ?, είναι νωρίς ακόμα, 5 μέρες έχουν περάσει και οι μισές απο αυτές αργίες.

----------


## PCMan

Το ξέρω αλλα κάποιες μέρες που δεν ήταν αργίες 
δεν έβλεπα καμία κίνηση..


Είδα ότι έχουν πάρει τα χρήματα, αρα κάτι γίνεται.
Τα βιάζομαι μωρε, γιαυτό...

----------


## Thanos10

Καλησπερα θελω να σας ρωτησω ποσο σας χρεωνουν μεταφορικα και οι αγορες ειναι με καρτα.

----------


## moutoulos

Για χρέωση μεταφορικών κοίταξε εδώ. 
Πρώτη παράγραφο.

----------


## otakis

> ...... Έχουμε 4-1-09 και δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι. Αν και αύριο που είναι δευτέρα δεν γίνει τίποτα, τι κάνω? .......



να περιμένεις, μπορεί να πάρει κ δέκα μέρες το handling της παραγγελίας σου.

μη φοβάσαι, δεν είναι κακοί, απλά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουνε χάσει λίγο τη μπάλα!

----------


## babisko

> να περιμένεις, μπορεί να πάρει κ δέκα μέρες το handling της παραγγελίας σου.
> 
> μη φοβάσαι, δεν είναι κακοί, απλά τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουνε χάσει λίγο τη μπάλα!



+1

Και σε μένα κάποιες παραγγελίες καθυστέρησαν, αλλά είναι μέχρι στιγμής τουλάχιστον σωστοί.
Συνήθως στέλνουν το δέμα σε 10-15 μέρες με το ταχυδρομείο, αν υπολογίσεις και τις αργίες, τότε είναι πολύ νωρίς.

----------


## Nemmesis

ναι οντως ειναι λιγο ποιο αργοι τους τελευταιους μηνες αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα αλλο προβλημα... και εξαλου βρε PCMan πρωτοχρονια ειναι.. να μην ξεσκασουν λιγο και αυτοι?  :Tongue2:

----------


## PCMan

ωωωωω......
Την πρώτη και μοναδική φορά που παράγγειλα πέρισι, τα έστειλαν τσακ μπαμ, γι'αυτό παραξενέυτικα... Σε 10 μέρες απ'την ημέρα της παραγγελίας ήταν εδώ το δέμα.

Αν είναι 10-15 μέρες, βάλε και καμια 7-10 μέχρι να έρθει απο κει εδώ, πιάσαμε μήνα... Χειρότερα κι από ebay...

Παναγιώτη καλά τα λες αλλά πότε θα κατασκευάσω το πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο μου? Το πάσχα?  :Laughing:

----------


## moutoulos

Πάντως όσες φορές έχω παραγγείλει, μου έχουν έρθει κατα μέσο όρο
σε περίπου 10 εργάσιμες, δυο εβδομάδες δηλαδή ...

----------


## PCMan

Σήμερα τα έστειλαν.....
Μεγάλη καθυστέρηση..

Μάλλον θα έβαζαν απο ένα εξάρτημα την ημέρα στο σακουλάκι της παραγγελίας μου, μόνο έτσι εξηγείται...

Τεσπα, για να δούμε πότε θα φτάσει.

----------


## sakis_1

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!

  Πριν λίγο καιρό είδα το συγκεκριμένο site και χθες που σύγκρινα κάποιες τιμές με αυτές του φανού και σκέφτηκα να το δοκιμάσω.

  Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες.

  Διάβασα πολλά από αυτά που λέτε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα αλλά δεν μου λύθηκαν όλες.

  Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το πώς έρχεται η παραγγελία.

  Σου έρχονται στο ταχυδρομείο σαν να είναι κάποιο άλλο δέμα ή πρέπει να πας κάπου αλλού για να το παραλάβεις?

  Τα στοιχειά κατά την εγγραφή να τα γράψω με greeklish η μπορεί να δεχτεί και ελληνικά?

  Επίσης στην πληρωμή από ποια τράπεζα μου προτείνετε να βγάλω χρεωστική κάρτα?

  Υπάρχουν τίποτα άλλες μικροχρεώσεις , να βάλω δηλαδή αρκετά περισσότερα χρήματα από ότι είναι στην παραγγελία??

----------


## PCMan

> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι το πώς έρχεται η παραγγελία.
>   Σου έρχονται στο ταχυδρομείο σαν να είναι κάποιο άλλο δέμα ή πρέπει να πας κάπου αλλού για να το παραλάβεις?



Η στο βάζουν στο κουτί σου αν έχεις και αν χωράει, ή σου αφήνουν ένα ειδοποιητήριο και πας και το παίρνεις απο το ταχυδρομείο.





> Τα στοιχειά κατά την εγγραφή να τα γράψω με greeklish η μπορεί να δεχτεί και ελληνικά?



Greeklish τα έχω εγώ παντού. Νομίζω έτσι είναι το σωστό.





> Επίσης στην πληρωμή από ποια τράπεζα μου προτείνετε να βγάλω χρεωστική κάρτα?
> 
>   Υπάρχουν τίποτα άλλες μικροχρεώσεις , να βάλω δηλαδή αρκετά περισσότερα χρήματα από ότι είναι στην παραγγελία??



Εδώ θα ακούσεις πολλά, εγώ σου λέω ότι έχω βγάλει την wincard(χρεωστική) απο την πειραιώς και δεν μου έχει φάει ούτε 0,001€ κανενας. Ότι τιμή βλέπεις, αυτή είναι .

Τώρα αφού φτάσουν τα πράγματα ελλάδα υπάρχει περίπτωση να σε πάρουν να σου πουν ότι η παραγγελία έχει κολλήσει στο τελωνίο και εκεί πρέπει να πληρώσεις(δυστυχώς πολλά €). Να ξέρεις ότι, αν η παραγγελία δεν ξεπερνάει τα 50$(μερικοί λένε 100$) και έρθει με ταχυδρομείο τότε δεν έχεις κανέναν κίνδυνο να πληρώσεις τίποτα παραπάνω .

----------


## sakis_1

Σκεπτόμουν να παραγγείλω και άλλα μικροπράγματα τα οποία είναι σχετικά φτηνά!!


  θα είναι κάπου στα 100 ευρώ.


  Θα ήταν καλύτερα δηλαδή να την σπάσω σε 2 των 50 ή και 3 των 30?

----------


## PCMan

Σπάστην ή καλύτερα στείλτους ένα email και ρώτησε τους.

Περίμενε όμως λίγο μήπως βρεθεί κανένας που να έχει κάνει παραγγελία πάνω απο 100€, να μας πει τι έκανε.

----------


## VaGyver

Καλησπέρα!

Έχω αγοράσει από την Futurlec συνολικά 4 φορές.
Στις δύο από αυτές, το συνολικό κόστος (μαζί με τα μεταφορικά) ήταν 60-65 ευρώ (άρα σε δολλάρια λίγο παραπάνω).
Επίσης και από το ebay αρκετές φορές.

Ποτέ δεν είχα κάποιο πρόβλημα με το τελωνίο.


Φυσικά όλα αυτά δεν είναι απόλυτο κριτήριο ότι θα είναι εντάξει πάντα, αλλά πιστεύω (μαζί με ότι έχω ακούσει από φίλους που επίσης αγοράζουν πολύ συχνά από έξω) ότι το όριο μάλλον πρέπει να είναι 100 δολλάρια.

Βέβαια, να μην σε παρασύρω, απλά σου λέω ότι ξέρω (χωρίς να το λέω με βεβαιότητα).

Φιλικά

----------


## elec_pc

Order Number:  99999 Order Date:2009-10-14 Order Status:Order Entered    *Shipping Information* Shipping Date:
Shipping Company:
Receipt Number:
Tracking Information:
Expected Arrival Date: 

Και ακομα καμία απάντηση

----------


## billtech

πρεπει να μην εχουν κατι απο αυτα που παραγγελες και καθυστερουν..ιδιο μυνημα ειχε ενας φιλος μου που δεν ειχαν ενα επεξεργαστη που παραγγειλε.

----------


## hukgys

εγώ παράγγειλα από τον Απρίλη και ακόμα περιμένω  :Lol: 
τους έστειλα mail 2 φορές και μου είπαν τα έχουμε στείλει 
τώρα που χάθηκαν δεν ξέρω

----------


## P@s@ris!

εμένα πάντως και τις 3 φορές που παράγγειλα μου τα έστειλαν σε 10 μέρες κ κάτι....σε ένα ωραίο κιβωτιάκι.....

----------


## lastid

Κι εγώ έχω παραγγείλει μικρές παραγγελίες και μου έχουν έρθει κανονικά.

----------


## moutoulos

Η Futurlec είναι πολύ καλή για παραγγελίες, και σχετικά φθηνή, αλλά:

Έχει ένα κακό, όταν τους λείπουν εξαρτήματα, απο αυτά που έχουν παραγγείλει
πελάτες, δεν σε ενημερώνει, με αποτέλεσμα άλλες παραγγελίες έρχονται σε 2 βδομάδες, 
και άλλες σε 1 μήνα. Ο πελάτης βέβαια, δεν ξέρει τι να υποθέσει ...

----------


## babisko

> Η Futurlec είναι πολύ καλή για παραγγελίες, και σχετικά φθηνή, αλλά:
> 
> Έχει ένα κακό, όταν τους λείπουν εξαρτήματα, απο αυτά που έχουν παραγγείλει
> πελάτες, δεν σε ενημερώνει, με αποτέλεσμα άλλες παραγγελίες έρχονται σε 2 βδομάδες, 
> και άλλες σε 1 μήνα. Ο πελάτης βέβαια, δεν ξέρει τι να υποθέσει ...



Συμφωνώ με τον Γρηγόρη. Έχω παραγγείλει μερικές φορές διάφορα από εκεί, ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα, ούτε καθυστέρηση, εκτός από μια φορά που δεν είχαν ένα ρελεδάκι που είχα στην παραγγελία. Καθυστέρησε η αποστολή περίπου 2 εβδομάδες, τους έστειλα mail να μάθω τον λόγο της καθυστέρησης, μου απάντησαν για την προσωρινή έλλειψη του ρελέ, τους ζήτησα να το αφαιρέσουν από την παραγγελία και να στείλουν τα υπόλοιπα, πράγμα που έγινε. Αφού παρέλαβα τα υπόλοιπα υλικά, μετά από λίγες μέρες μου στείλανε και το ρελέ που έλειπε. 
Εγώ πάντως είμαι ευχαριστημένος και από την εξυπηρέτηση και από τις τιμές.
Για τον φίλο hukgys πιο πάνω που περιμένει το πακέτο από τον Απρίλιο, πιστεύω ότι κάτι έγινε με το ταχυδρομείο, κάποιος άλλος το "παρέλαβε".

----------


## darthtony

παρήγγειλα σήμερα μερικά πράγματα. συνολικά κάνουν γύρω σπα 50 δολλάρια.
Για να δούμε....

----------


## lastid

Όποιος έχει παραγγείλει από Αμερική (Futurlec κλπ) προς Ελλάδα και μάλλον έχει χάσει δέμα (πολύ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση), μπορεί να πάει και να ψάξει στις Αποθήκες των ΕΛΤΑ, Ακτή Κονδύλη 32, Πειραιάς.

*Χρήσιμα τηλέφωνα*
ΕΛΤΑ Δέματα από Αμερική: 210 4614484
ΕΛΤΑ Δέματα από Ευρώπη: 210 3538144-5
ΕΛΤΑ Express: 210 3538116, 210 73538122
ΕΛΤΑ Συστημένα: 210 3538161
Τελωνείο: 210 3542143, 210 3538161

----------


## pit21

Παιδια καλησπερα!παρηγγηλα κ εγω απο futurlec μια κ ειχα ερθει σε απογνωση με την ελληνικη αγορα κ τις τιμες της.Η παραγγελλια εγινε κανονικα και στις 13 του μηνα μου εστειαλαν μειλ οτι την στειλαν...απο τοτε εχουν περασει 10 εργασιμες μερες(ετσι νομιζω για μετρηστε κ εσεις...)!
Πιστευετε πως πρεπει να ανησυχω? γιατι οταν ακουω τοση συνεπεια σε σας αγχωνομαι....Μου γραψαν οτι τα στειλαν με Hong kong mail.Που να παρω τηλεφωνο να μαθω μηπως ειναι σε καμια αποθηκη πεταμενα?Ειδα το προηγουμενο ποστ κ δεν ειδα καποιο τηλεφωνο για Ασια....

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Nemmesis

αν το ποσο που εχεις ειναι κατω απο 100δολλαρια δεν φοβασε τπτ... απλα ειναι λιγο νωρις οι 10 εργασιμες  (τουλαχιστον στην επαρχια που ειμαι εγω..)

----------


## pit21

Αμ δεν ειμαι κ επαρχια για αυτο ανησυχω κ καθε μερα περιμενω τον ταχυδρομο με αγωνια!...δεν εχω κανει κ πολλες αγορες μεσω ιντερνετ κ αγχωνομαι....Οκ αφου ειναι λιγο νωρις θα κανω υπομονη αλλα φανταζομαι πως μεχρι την τεταρτη αν δεν εχει ερθει να αρχισω να ψαχνομαι?Ποσο θα ελεγες οτι ειναι λογικο να περιμενω?

----------


## navar

pit21 δεν ξέρω τι παίζει με την Furtelec αλλα έχω πάρει πράγμα μπόλικο απο HONG KONG με airmail.... έχει χρειαστεί να περάσει μέχρι και ενας ολόκληρος ημερολογιακός μήνας ! δηλαδή 20-22 εργάσιμες περίπου

----------


## billtech

φιλε μου θα σου ερθουν σιγουρα!!!!
η καθυστερηση οφειλετε στα υπεροχης ταχυτητας εληνικα ταχυδρομια....

----------


## navar

> υπεροχης ταχυτητας εληνικα ταχυδρομια....



με μία λέξη ΤαχυΒρωμεία !!!!!

----------


## kpap

Πρώτο μήνυμα εδώ, οπότε χαιρετώ το forum και ελπίζω να είμαι τακτικός επισκέπτης.

Παρήγγειλα και εγώ σήμερα κάποια πράγματα από Futurlec, οπότε είπα να ψάξω λίγο το θέμα με την αξιοπιστία της και πέτυχα αυτό το thread.
Ελπίζω η παραγγελία να μην έχει τα προβλήματα που έχουν αναφέρει κάποιοι εδώ και τα πράγματα να έρθουν στην ώρα τους.

Έχω αρχίσει ξανά μετά από πολλά χρόνια να ασχολούμαι με ηλεκτρονικές κατασκευές, ελπίζω να θυμηθώ σύντομα κάποια πράγματα γιατί έχω ξεχάσει τα πιο πολλά από αυτά που ήξερα.

Καλώς σας βρήκα

Κώστας

----------


## lakafitis

Καταρχάς καλοσήρθες στο forum. Πριν δύο εβδομάδες αποφάσισα και εγω να κάνω μια παραγγελία απο futurlec περίπου 10 εξαρτήματα , μικροελεγκτές και κοννέκτορες. Ενω περίμενα μερικές μέρες χωρις κάποια μεταβολή στο order status τους έστειλα ενα mail να τους ρωτήσω, και με πληροφορούν οτι οι μικροελεγκτές είναι out of stock και αν θελω να τους ακυρώσω. Τους λέω εντάξει και μετα απο δύο μέρες μου στέλνουν mail οτι και καποιοι κονέκτορες και βασεις zif ειναι out of stock και αυτες. Ε τελικα ακύρωσα ολην την παραγγελια γιατι το 80% αυτης δεν υπήρχε αρα δεν είχε νόημα να πληρώσω τα μεταφορικα για 2 εξαρτήματα, και δεν νομιζω οτι θα ξανασχοληθω με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια.

----------


## JOUN

Καλα ολοκληρος κολοσσος(υποθετω) και δεν ειχαν μια ενημερωση απο την αποθηκη τους οτι δεν υπαρχουν τα υλικα αυτα;Ασε τα τρελα μεταφορικα..Η μηπως τα διορθωσαν;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Καλα ολοκληρος κολοσσος(υποθετω) και δεν ειχαν μια ενημερωση απο την αποθηκη τους οτι δεν υπαρχουν τα υλικα αυτα;Ασε τα τρελα μεταφορικα..Η μηπως τα διορθωσαν;



κολοσσος??? τρελα μεταφορικα???? ποτε ειχε ακριβα μεταφορικα???? για ποια σελιδα μιλας? ειδες καθολου την digikey?

----------


## kentar

Εγω δυο προφατες αγορες εκανα απο τη Futurlec . Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι καθυστερουν λιγες μερες
για συγκεντρωση και αποστολη , αλλα εχουν πολυ καλες τιμες και πολυ φτηνα μεταφορικα. 
Επισης ο server ''σερνεται''.

----------

Nemmesis (12-01-11)

----------


## JOUN

> κολοσσος??? τρελα μεταφορικα???? ποτε ειχε ακριβα μεταφορικα???? για ποια σελιδα μιλας? ειδες καθολου την digikey?



Εχεις δικιο μαλλον τα μπερδεψα με την digikey.Δεν εχω παραγγειλει τιποτα απο καμμια, ειχα δει τα μεταφορικα και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκα.Μονο απο Κινα παιρνω πλεον.Μεχρι στιγμης δεν χρειαστηκα κατι που να μην υπαρχει στο ebay η σε διαφορα σαιτ που δραστηριοποιουνται Κινεζοι.

----------


## Nemmesis

η futurlec ειναι απο τα πιο φθηνα μαγαζια και με καλη φημη για τα μεταφορικα κλπ κλπ... απλα εχουν χασει την μπαλα και αργουν καπως τα πραγματα..

----------

